# Summertime's calling me. Driveler #114



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice music!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Bam , last post last driveler.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bam , last post last driveler.



I tried, I failed..  You da kang for a reason


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2014)

Cat vs Gator..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Great video, got some boody shots in it!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nice music!



Guess I should watch the whole video before I post. 

I'm sure you didn't mind.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

G strangs


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mrs. Hawtnet is the bomb!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Great video, got some boody shots in it!!!



 I changed it. Had to.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Great video, got some boody shots in it!!!



Them booties was plenty covered up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Great video, got some boody shots in it!!!


Had to go back and watch it instead of just listening, thanks for the heads up 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I changed it. Had to.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2014)

I miss everything.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I changed it. Had to.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Had to go back and watch it instead of just listening, thanks for the heads up



First video that i've watched all the way thru ever


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I miss everything.



It were NICE!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Summer times calling me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Glad I could Perk ya'll up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad I could Perk ya'll up.





mudracing101 said:


> Summet times calling me



You done got mud so perked up hes typing like me


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2014)

South Georgia will perk me up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Cat vs Gator..



Black Panther


Them eagles eatin dat squirrel. I'z wonderin when they were gonna eat it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> South Georgia will perk me up.



Me too Boss. I am missing hunting camp.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2014)

Mrs. 22 did you get infracted?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> South Georgia will perk me up.


When ya headed down, Charlie?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mrs. 22 did you get infracted?



Nope.No No: I'm quick like that. 

Just glad I decided to watch the video.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

I learned my lesson bout being infracted for videos more than once.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram has 2 strikes...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I learned my lesson bout being infracted for videos more than once.



Them PM's are scary... I check twice then double back again before I post. 

I practice SM Self Moderation.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

mig Macks video didnt end the way I was hoping it would


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Them PM's are scary... I check twice then double back again before I post.
> 
> I practice SM Self Moderation.



I put one up one time, self moderated 45 seconds later and I still got in trouble.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nitram has 2 strikes...



How you know?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

Off to da dr.'s office............... don't know if I'll come back or not!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mig Macks video didnt end the way I was hoping it would



 You don't like cats either


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> When ya headed down, Charlie?



Prolly bout April the 1st.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2014)

A mod is lerking.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Off to da dr.'s office............... don't know if I'll come back or not!


Hope all goes well


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You don't like cats either



99% of I dont.. cats be da debil


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I put one up one time, self moderated 45 seconds later and I still got in trouble.



LOL, you should have got a E for effort. 

Post again I want to see what you got in trouble for


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Kymoddawg pulling an early april fools on keebs


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> LOL, you should have got a E for effort.
> 
> Post again I want to see what you got in trouble for



My last infraction was 2 years ago.  I been stayin outa trouble for a while now.  I'm gona stick with that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> My last infraction was 2 years ago.  I been stayin outa trouble for a while now.  I'm gona stick with that.



after 2 years you should ask for your slate to be wiped clean..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> after 2 years you should ask for your slate to be wiped clean..



I'm hoping thats what happens when they make me a mod.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm hoping thats what happens when they make me a mod.



you should invite elfii over to eat some of them photo shopped ribs and loins.  He might work something out for you..  He got da power


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should invite elfii over to eat some of them photo shopped ribs and loins.  He might work something out for you..  He got da power



I met elfii one time, he's a nice fella for a UGA fan.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I met elfii one time, he's a nice fella for a UGA fan.



So iv heard.  He musta not have thought you were that nice.  You still have 2 infractions


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So iv heard.  He musta not have thought you were that nice.  You still have 2 infractions



Nah that number aint right.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

A fan as UGA goes..  I have a unique view on football.  Dont I Mrs. H?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> A fan as UGA goes..  I have a unique view on football.  Dont I Mrs. H?



unique, but dead on.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> A fan as UGA goes..  I have a unique view on football.  Dont I Mrs. H?



Please explain.  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> unique, but dead on.



Mine is dead on as well.   THWGA.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Have i missed anymore video's??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

My turn Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is dead on as well.   THWGA.


NO SIR.. that would get me in TROUBLE.  To many football fans here...


Nitram4891 said:


> My turn Mud.


nice hat


mudracing101 said:


> Nitram?



SOOO CLOSE


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nitram?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NO SIR.. that would get me in TROUBLE.  To many football fans here...
> 
> nice hat
> 
> ...



football is stupid. 
Yep my fingers tripped and fell, almost  didnt even try.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> football is stupid.
> Yep my fingers tripped and fell, almost  didnt even try.



Hey, lets go stir some trouble in the sports forum... You first


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, lets go stir some trouble in the sports forum... You first



Aint nobody in there right now except for a few barking uga fans and a handful of nascar fans/haters on race day.  Come back around thanksgiving, then you will see that place at its best.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>


I'm faster.


mudracing101 said:


> football is stupid.
> Yep my fingers tripped and fell, almost  didnt even try.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Steeeewwwwwww   pid


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thats cause i aint good at it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

op2:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats cause i aint good at it.



With my theory, thats a good thing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

Afternoon Chuck!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats cause i aint good at it.


I aint good at drivin big trucks in da mud real fast, but I like to watch it. 
Defensive end here.   Oh, AND special teams.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> With my theory, thats a good thing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Yall know what I want, what I really really want?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall know what I want, what I really really want?



That almost sounds like  spice girls song


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

I REALLY want some Friendship bread/cake.  That stuff is off da chain


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I REALLY want some Friendship bread/cake.  That stuff is off da chain



You're such a girl.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're such a girl.



i didnt say I wanted to bake it.  Ijust wanna eat it.  Bout 5 loafs of it.  That stuff is GOOOOOOD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Yall should read ooops1 post in my wife made me laugh thread.. Dats just funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Everybody Quick , run outside!!!! The sun just came out.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Everybody Quick , run outside!!!! The sun just came out.



Cloudy here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Wife just called and said she's going to get one of my fishing rods and a tackle box and go fishing with her mom Please say a prayer for my tackle and rods.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife just called and said she's going to get one of my fishing rods and a tackle box and go fishing with her mom Please say a prayer for my tackle and rods.



Dear fishing god, may you not let any rod tips get crushed by car doors.  

Amen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife just called and said she's going to get one of my fishing rods and a tackle box and go fishing with her mom Please say a prayer for my tackle and rods.



Tell her LeRoy said hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dear fishing god, may you not let any rod tips get crushed by car doors.
> 
> Amen.


Thanks, i said one my self.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell her LeRoy said hey



She said who's Leroy??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, i said one my self.
> 
> 
> She said who's Leroy??



  i failed to make an impression on her.. ill try harder next time


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2014)

has any one of yall had a gun done in a camo dip? and if ya have whats the price range and where can I get mine done?


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> has any one of yall had a gun done in a camo dip? and if ya have whats the price range and where can I get mine done?
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_



you know, Im not sure of the quality but, you can buy a kit to do it at home...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm back.............. BP high, upped my meds........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm back.............. BP high, upped my meds........



what bout your allergys?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm back.............. BP high, upped my meds........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what bout your allergys?


 forgot to mention it, eyes were cleared up by then!


mudracing101 said:


>


 I know, somethings gotta change........... doing some research now......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> forgot to mention it, eyes were cleared up by then!
> 
> I know, somethings gotta change........... doing some research now......



More beer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

mud, beer isnt the answer to everything


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2014)

Home Sweet Home!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> More beer.


I'm gonna change over to wine!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, beer isnt the answer to everything


most things!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

I found a rare video of charlie training his chickens back when he was a youngin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Home Sweet Home!



Welcome back to Ga jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2014)

Desperately need a nap! Stayed up wayyyy to late last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Welcome back to Ga jeff.



Thanks, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2014)

Drank too much two!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Home Sweet Home!







Jeff C. said:


> Drank too much two!


no, not you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, beer isnt the answer to everything


Dont you ever say that again Leroy



Nitram4891 said:


> I found a rare video of charlie training his chickens back when he was a youngin.





Jeff C. said:


> Desperately need a nap! Stayed up wayyyy to late last night.



Night Night Jeffro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Home Sweet Home!





Keebs said:


> I'm gonna change over to wine!
> 
> most things!



H22 dranks(chugs) him a small jelly cup full of red wine ery night. He calls it medicine.  Then he washes it down wiff a EW&DC.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 dranks(chugs) him a small jelly cup full of red wine ery night. He calls it medicine.  Then he washes it down wiff a EV&DC.



H22 gonna live 4eva!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 dranks(chugs) him a small jelly cup full of red wine ery night. He calls it medicine.  Then he washes it down wiff a EW&DC.


My sis that reads up on this stuff said a handful of walnuts & a glass of red wine every night would keep it under control.......... Now I gotta find a red wine that I like........... I see a taste testing in my future!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no, not you!



I wuddin flirtin wiff no young gals either!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Dont you ever say that again Leroy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strugglin, but gonna hang like a Kang! Sup, brudda? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 dranks(chugs) him a small jelly cup full of red wine ery night. He calls it medicine.  Then he washes it down wiff a EV&DC.



 Well......hello there, you come here often?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

Kang.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> My sis that reads up on this stuff said a handful of walnuts & a glass of red wine every night would keep it under control.......... Now I gotta find a red wine that I like........... I see a taste testing in my future!




Buy da cheap stuff like us!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry mud, i will not speaks or type those words in your presence again.  my apologies.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Buy da cheap stuff like us!



EW is good for your health.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I wuddin flirtin wiff no young gals either!!!


MmmmHHhmmmm sure you weren't!


Jeff C. said:


> Buy da cheap stuff like us!


Gimme some labels to look for, keep in mind, it'll most likely come from Wal Mart........... and I can only afford cheap!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> EW is good for your health.



That stuff sits in your belly like molten lead


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHHhmmmm sure you weren't!
> 
> Gimme some labels to look for, keep in mind, it'll most likely come from Wal Mart........... and I can only afford cheap!



Trader Joes wine (which is also now available in liquor stores) is both cheap and drinkable.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> EW is good for your health.



A little 12 or 15 yr old works well for me! I'll even go as high as 25.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Trader Joes wine (which is also now available in liquor stores) is both cheap and drinkable.



2 buck Chuck!  She don't have one anywhere near er though, shoot I have to go to ATL to get it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs...do you have an Aldi nearby?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

Bye mud


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> you know, Im not sure of the quality but, you can buy a kit to do it at home...



that is why id rather get someone who does it regular I dont wanna mess up my ruger!


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Trader Joes wine (which is also now available in liquor stores) is both cheap and drinkable.





Jeff C. said:


> Keebs...do you have an Aldi nearby?


Nope, just a couple local liquor stores & Wally World.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> that is why id rather get someone who does it regular I dont wanna mess up my ruger!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


Look through the forum or do a search, there are threads/posts about it.

Ok, I'm outta here, may have to take to walking in the evenings!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Keebs...do you have an Aldi nearby?



nope all we have is a walmart, a few local likker stores, and a harveys!! there is a publix in the next town over tho!!


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Gimme some labels to look for, keep in mind, it'll most likely come from Wal Mart........... and I can only afford cheap!



make ya own strawberry wine, im, well scott is gonna make me some watermelon wine this summer might even try some canteloupe wine !


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Look through the forum or do a search, there are threads/posts about it.



theres a place up in comer ga that does it but I dont wanna part with my gun for too long!


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

bye keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2014)

Back at it the next 3 nights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it the next 3 nights.



Off for the next 4.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna change over to wine!
> 
> most things!



Gailo cafe zefandale (sp?) Cheap.... Red...greatness


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Off for the next 4.










little miss sunshine said:


> Gailo cafe zefandale (sp?) Cheap.... Red...greatness


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm back.............. BP high, upped my meds........







Jeff C. said:


> Home Sweet Home!



 



Keebs said:


> I'm gonna change over to wine!
> 
> most things!











Nitram4891 said:


> I found a rare video of charlie training his chickens back when he was a youngin.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 dranks(chugs) him a small jelly cup full of red wine ery night. He calls it medicine.  Then he washes it down wiff a EW&DC.










Keebs said:


> My sis that reads up on this stuff said a handful of walnuts & a glass of red wine every night would keep it under control.......... Now I gotta find a red wine that I like........... I see a taste testing in my future!


I think you need to come back to Winder for a visit & me & you & MrsH22 head over to Chateau Elan for a wine tastin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Keebs said:


> MmmmHHhmmmm sure you weren't!
> 
> Gimme some labels to look for, keep in mind, it'll most likely come from Wal Mart........... and I can only afford cheap!



Robert Mondavi Cabernet Sauvignon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







little miss sunshine said:


> Gailo cafe zefandale (sp?) Cheap.... Red...greatness



Gonna hafta try that one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2014)

buncha drunks . .


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

Great stuff and available at your local Walmart...... Just sayin


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> buncha drunks . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking dry and cool for the opening of spring.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> buncha drunks . .



Speakin of........... Where's my EW&DC
I'ma gonna find it and take a walk.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2014)

Today is my Thirstday and it will be much better than yesterday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gobblin, you are right as "Thirsty Thursday" has arrived.

Nuts, I tell you.  Just plain nuts.  Yep, the local newscast a few minutes ago showed lots of nuts that had camped out since yesterday awaiting the Grand Opening of the new Cabelas Store here in Augusta at 11 AM this morning.  I am just not that kind of person as I will wait another couple of weeks or so before navigating the expected crowds involved.


Does anybody have some Boone's Farm, Ripple, or maybe some EW&DC that they might want to share this morning????  I think that it is going to be that kind of day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, you are right as "Thirsty Thursday" has arrived.
> 
> Nuts, I tell you.  Just plain nuts.  Yep, the local newscast a few minutes ago showed lots of nuts that had camped out since yesterday awaiting the Grand Opening of the new Cabelas Store here in Augusta at 11 AM this morning.  I am just not that kind of person as I will wait another couple of weeks or so before navigating the expected crowds involved.
> 
> ...



anticipating such a day might require a man of your means to reach for the top shelf.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2014)

Cabelas has 4 pallets full of .22lr, Federal is $23 per 550rd brick and another brand (can't remember) is $27 per 550rd brick.


I don't care if they were giving it away, I ain't fighting a crowd.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cabelas has 4 pallets full of .22lr, Federal is $23 per 550rd brick and another brand (can't remember) is $27 per 550rd brick.
> 
> 
> I don't care if they were giving it away, I ain't fighting a crowd.



Shelves are still empty here. Have been since before Christmas. 

Morning, everybody!
Turkey season is officially less than 48 hours away!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Shelves are still empty here. Have been since before Christmas.
> 
> Morning, everybody!
> Turkey season is officially less than 48 hours away !




Just for you, rhbama3.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning y'all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Gailo cafe zefandale (sp?) Cheap.... Red...greatness


 I'm starting a list!  Oh, is this sweet?  I can't handle the "dry" stuff! Yuck!


Crickett said:


> I think you need to come back to Winder for a visit & me & you & MrsH22 head over to Chateau Elan for a wine tastin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could handle that........... at least I could taste before I buy!


Hooked On Quack said:


> buncha drunks . .


pot? that you? signed: kettle............. 


little miss sunshine said:


> Great stuff and available at your local Walmart...... Just sayin


Even more better!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speakin of........... Where's my EW&DC
> I'ma gonna find it and take a walk.


 I started walking yesterday.......... threw hay to the horses, walked the fence line to the lane, back to the barn, picked up the feed buckets & dropped feed........ gonna build up to going to the gate and then to walking the dirt road...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Cabelas has 4 pallets full of .22lr, Federal is $23 per 550rd brick and another brand (can't remember) is $27 per 550rd brick.
> 
> 
> I don't care if they were giving it away, I ain't fighting a crowd.


 4 PALLETS FULL???????? Oh man, Quack, show me some love, son!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all.


Mernin!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'v got Great news!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'v got Great news!!



Sharing is caring.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2014)

Is this the cool club thread?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'v got Great news!!


You won a pallet of free beer?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sharing is caring.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sharing is caring.



Y'all remember yesterday Mrs. V said she was going to borrow some of my fishing rods and tackle to go fishing with her mom... Well, she didnt break anything or dump my tackle box in the pond and i only had 5 fish to clean.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Is this the cool club thread?



depends, do you have the secret pass word.?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Wheres Hfg??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all remember yesterday Mrs. V said she was going to borrow some of my fishing rods and tackle to go fishing with her mom... Well, she didnt break anything or dump my tackle box in the pond and i only had 5 fish to clean.




Wha'd they catch


Wait, what kind of fish did they catch


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning yall.  Yeah mud what kinda fish they catch?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wha'd they catch
> 
> 
> Wait, what kind of fish did they catch



four brim and a small bass bout a pound


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lil ole bass was loaded up with eggs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Starting to worry bout goat boy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> four brim and a small bass bout a pound



Those are the best tasting ones.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nitram


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> four brim and a small bass bout a pound



Brim eat good.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all remember yesterday Mrs. V said she was going to borrow some of my fishing rods and tackle to go fishing with her mom... Well, she didnt break anything or dump my tackle box in the pond and i only had 5 fish to clean.





mudracing101 said:


> Starting to worry bout goat boy.


 he's ok, he'll be along shortly...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Brim eat good.



3 of em were big uns.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> he's ok, he'll be along shortly...............



I figured he done drank too much again and dragging. He gets hangovers real easy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Bout time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bout time



sorry, I was actually having to work this morning.  Then I lurked in the Political Forum a little.  Made me fell all warm and fuzzy inside that yall missed me tho 

Grats to your wifey and the non damaged fishing gear


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Say whaaaaaa.......?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Mornin kids.......

 <---------expenses for da last 2 weeks, phone calls, texts, recordings/menus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought I was done when I left work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning Jeff and mini gold lady


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm starting a list!  Oh, is this sweet?  I can't handle the "dry" stuff! Yuck!
> 
> I could handle that........... at least I could taste before I buy!



Then don't try the one I recommended  

I'll think of another one for you though. 


The wine tasting is only $10 a person & I think you get to try several different kinds & you get to keep your glass as a souvenir.  My hubby is suppose to take me one day when we get time.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Jeff and mini *gold* lady


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Gotta run over to Enterprise and straightin out something on last rental also. My brother picked that car up and I returned it. He put his card up to secure the rental and I put mine up to pay it off when we returned. Gal in office left it on his card and didn't put it on mine.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Say whaaaaaa.......?


hellooothere..............


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.......
> 
> <---------expenses for da last 2 weeks, phone calls, texts, recordings/menus.


you need a secretary........... fax me the info, I'll get it done for ya!


Crickett said:


> Then don't try the one I recommended
> 
> I'll think of another one for you though.
> 
> ...


 marking it off my list.............. I'd LOVE to try the wine tasting, one of the girl cousins get togethers they all brought wine and knowing I didn't know one from the other they got me to tasting them & they all fell out laughing from my expressions after each one!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



yeah... HFH=failed again

Morning maam


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Jeff and mini gold lady



Mornin bOOM bOOM!



Crickett said:


> Then don't try the one I recommended
> 
> I'll think of another one for you though.
> 
> ...



I would like to do that, MizT has been before a long time ago. The company she worked for had some type of get away or something and that's where they stayed.

We like the Robert Mondavi Cabernet Sauvignon, and the Woodbridge also, no sweet stuff for us.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> marking it off my list.............. I'd LOVE to try the wine tasting, one of the girl cousins get togethers they all brought wine and knowing I didn't know one from the other they got me to tasting them & they all fell out laughing from my expressions after each one!



 

My hubby makes some funny faces too when I get him to try some of mine when I switch to another brand. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah... HFH=failed again
> 
> Morning maam



 I knew what you meant! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bOOM bOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have package deals where you stay overnight & do a whole tour & sip on wine during the tour. I REALLY wanna do that some time but I think it runs around $250+ for a couple. It's a great price but we just can't swing that right now.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

I wanna do this one too! 
http://www.chateauelan.com/exclusiv...-packages/154-tipsy-canvas-wine-painting.html


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I wanna do this one too!
> http://www.chateauelan.com/exclusiv...-packages/154-tipsy-canvas-wine-painting.html





Lawd have mercy.....me and MizT would be painting that wine bottle spillin by the time we got done.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have mercy.....me and MizT would be painting that wine bottle spillin by the time we got done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Probly be fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

BBL....gotta go straighten out that rental agreement!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff fa fa



Whasss happenin, Mudro?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

where errbody go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go?



They all pretending to work.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> They all pretending to work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



  what dat for?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh and dont spill non of that popcorn Mrs H will have a hissy fit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

You do the Hokey Pokey and you turn yourself around. 














THAT'S what it's all about.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

mrsh done started drankin early today


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

<-------------Bowl of chili over noodle!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You do the Hokey Pokey and you turn yourself around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh Oooooooooooo!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what dat for?


ain't no way I'm "pretending" to werk here!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh and dont spill non of that popcorn Mrs H will have a hissy fit


 I KNOW betta than to spill my poppy corn!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You do the Hokey Pokey and you turn yourself around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> <-------------Bowl of chili over noodle!


Slow cooker Fiesta Cheekun with chips!  Oh & added diced maters, cheese & Verda'!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly be fun!



Yep! 

I'd love to see what my hubby's would end up like. He can't paint very good except with a roller. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go?



Teaching



havin_fun_huntin said:


> They all pretending to work.



Nuh- uh.....



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You do the Hokey Pokey and you turn yourself around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Bought my hubby the 1st season of Fall Guy yesterday. Found it at Target. It was one of his favorite TV shows when he was a kid. I remember watching it with my daddy when I was little. Last night we sat down & watched the pilot of it. Dang that show is good! I forgot how good it was. 

Now if I can just find the other 4 seasons on DVD.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Bought my hubby the 1st season of Fall Guy yesterday. Found it at Target. It was one of his favorite TV shows when he was a kid. I remember watching it with my daddy when I was little. Last night we sat down & watched the pilot of it. Dang that show is good! I forgot how good it was.
> 
> Now if I can just find the other 4 seasons on DVD.



Amazon or Ebay will be your friend when trying to find old shows like that!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Amazon or Ebay will be your friend when trying to find old shows like that!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_



Amazon has season 2 but it is not in USA format


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

WHOOOT WHOOOT its officially spring time!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WHOOOT WHOOOT its officially spring time!!!!






Is today the day you can stand eggs on the counter and they won't fall


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

Tacos from a real good local taco place.  I'm stuffed.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is today the day you can stand eggs on the counter and they won't fall



 hang on let me go check  



wait does it gotta be fresh like from today fresh???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

mud?  you late?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?  you late?



martin is too


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Oooo...It worked!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oooo...It worked!



You're welcome for the science project of the day. 

Just don't leave it there. At some point in the day it will fall. Believe me. 
When H22 and I 1st got married he had eggs standing up all over the kitchen. It wasn't a pretty sight the next morning.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oooo...It worked!


That is plumb KEWL!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're welcome for the science project of the day.
> 
> Just don't leave it there. At some point in the day it will fall. Believe me.
> When H22 and I 1st got married he had eggs standing up all over the kitchen. It wasn't a pretty sight the next morning.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> You're welcome for the science project of the day.
> 
> ...



explanation please???! lol what makes today so different?


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're welcome for the science project of the day.
> 
> Just don't leave it there. At some point in the day it will fall. Believe me.
> When H22 and I 1st got married he had eggs standing up all over the kitchen. It wasn't a pretty sight the next morning.







Keebs said:


> That is plumb KEWL!!!!!!!



Fresh egg didn't work. I had to get one that was a few days old.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is today the day you can stand eggs on the counter and they won't fall





Crickett said:


> hang on let me go check
> 
> 
> 
> wait does it gotta be fresh like from today fresh???





Crickett said:


> Oooo...It worked!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Boom Boom's new avatar!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

nitram get outta here, its me and 4 womens...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Amazon has season 2 but it is not in USA format



may take em awhile lol, I think they figured it a good idea to bring back the old tv shows esp walmart ive found Walker and Fresh Prince and alot of 90s,early 2000s tv shows


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nitram get outta here, its me and 4 womens...



I think you mean it's me and 4 and half womins.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> explanation please???! lol what makes today so different?
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_



Earth axis is perpendicular to the sun which makes the day and night approximately equal length and makes gravity "special".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think you mean it's me and 4 and half womins.



are you the other full woman or 1/2 woman?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> may take em awhile lol, I think they figured it a good idea to bring back the old tv shows esp walmart ive found Walker and Fresh Prince and alot of 90s,early 2000s tv shows
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_



Yep Target has a whole section of just 90's shows & movies. All are great prices too! Nothing over $10.

I despise the walmart here.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> are you the other full woman or 1/2 woman?



  You don't get it boom boom......  Hey did you balance your egg yet?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Earth axis is perpendicular to the sun which makes the day and night approximately equal length and makes gravity "special".



Was Google yer fwend?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> You don't get it boom boom......  Hey did you balance your egg yet?



We dont openly talk about my eggs until all my surgeries are complete, ya hear?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

mine is working too tu tew to two!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> explanation please???! lol what makes today so different?
> 
> Vernal Equinox. Nuff said.
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_





Nitram4891 said:


> Earth axis is perpendicular to the sun which makes the day and night approximately equal length and makes gravity "special".



A+


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> mine is working too tu tew to two!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Was Google yer fwend?



No and I didn't even stay at a holiday in last night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram, you need to tell your gf/wife to clean that coffee pot


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> No and I didn't even stay at a holiday in last night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ham sammich!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nitram, you need to tell your gf/wife to clean that coffee pot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Ham sammich!!!



I bet theys gonna be some egg salik sammiches going on tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Where hdm03 at Quack
Nobody has wished Lauren a happy vernal equinox or nothin today.

SLACKERS


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where hdm03 at Quack
> Nobody has wished Lauren a happy vernal equinox or nothin today.
> 
> SLACKERS



maybe they getting ready for their date?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm back. CHICKEN FRIED CHICKEN  today with hashbrown casserole, turnip greens, and mashed taters wif white gravey


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> mine is working too tu tew to two!



Well i just tried and all my eggs fell over


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back. CHICKEN FRIED CHICKEN  today with hashbrown casserole, turnip greens, and mashed taters wif white gravey



 He went to Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i just tried and all my eggs fell over



You can do it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He went to Cracker Barrel.






Nitram4891 said:


> You can do it!



Nope, it didnt work with 2 diff. eggs so i quit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i just tried and all my eggs fell over



Figures. 



You aint holdin your tongue right when you're standing them up, silly.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint holdin your tongue right when you're standing them up, silly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



He probly juss threw em on the counter and waited till they stood up on their own.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He probly juss threw em on the counter and waited till they stood up on their own.


Now that made me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Now that made me



Can't ya see him doing that


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

I got mine standin on da pointed end.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got mine standin on da pointed end.



You in da RIGHT spot Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Yep......Spring is here and that means getting ready to start cutting grass 

Jag and I already started pickin up sticks and burnin them today. Gotta go see if the lawnmower will crank or if I'll have to charge battery.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep......Spring is here and that means getting ready to start cutting grass
> 
> Jag and I already started pickin up sticks and burnin them today. Gotta go see if the lawnmower will crank or if I'll have to charge battery.



If that's the only problem you've got its not worth complainin about.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> If that's the only problem you've got its not worth complainin about.



Come give me a hand every week....you'll eat your words come July and August.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Come give me a hand every week....you'll eat your words come July and August.



I was just talkin bout the lawnmower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Is it just me, or is this thing slowwwww?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

Boom is back just in time for me to show him how to change page.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was just talkin bout the lawnmower.



I'm hopin for the best!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Boom is back just in time for me to show him how to change page.



Im lurking, or was...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im lurking, or was...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Go ahead martin..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mud?  Boom?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Go ahead martin..



Thanks Leroy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Thanks Leroy



Your just too quick


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

I just received a text from mud that was sent at 830 this morning....  my old phone cant keep up


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back. CHICKEN FRIED CHICKEN  today with hashbrown casserole, turnip greens, and mashed taters wif white gravey



I thought of y'all last night when I was making my Country Fried Steak....I had to use chicken breader on my deer cubed steaks cause I was out of flour. 



mudracing101 said:


> Well i just tried and all my eggs fell over







mrs. hornet22 said:


> He probly juss threw em on the counter and waited till they stood up on their own.







Jeff C. said:


> I got mine standin on da pointed end.



I got 3 to stand at the same time!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Hey KD! How's the nose?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Afternoon Charlee.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett, you just showing off now.  Showing off them mad egg balancing skills.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett, you just showing off now.  Showing off them mad egg balancing skills.



You better balance yours taday cause it ain't gona work tomorrow Leroy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep......Spring is here and that means getting ready to start cutting grass
> 
> Jag and I already started pickin up sticks and burnin them today. Gotta go see if the lawnmower will crank or if I'll have to charge battery.


Aint much better than an ice cold beer looking at a fresh cut lawn and knowing its time to light the grill



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just received a text from mud that was sent at 830 this morning....  my old phone cant keep up


I got a  voice mail from 3 days earlier Where has it been floating around



Crickett said:


> I thought of y'all last night when I was making my Country Fried Steak....I had to use chicken breader on my deer cubed steaks cause I was out of flour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you thought about us, but i must have retarded eggs, none of mine will work. I think y'all were secretly laughing at me going " i'll bet he'll try for hours to stand one up" "Mud so dumb"


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Hey Charlie.. Boss.. Avon make up man


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett, you just showing off now.  Showing off them mad egg balancing skills.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> You better balance yours taday cause it ain't gona work tomorrow Leroy!



Forget eggs, im gonna go home and balance a broom...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Forget eggs, im gonna go home and balance a broom...



Living dangerously leroy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He probly juss threw em on the counter and waited till they stood up on their own.





mudracing101 said:


> Aint much better than an ice cold beer looking at a fresh cut lawn and knowing its time to light the grill
> 
> I got a  voice mail from 3 days earlier Where has it been floating around
> 
> ...


You didn't read back, silly.  See above post. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Forget eggs, im gonna go home and balance a broom...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

i wonder if mud is trying to balance pickled eggs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I thought of y'all last night when I was making my Country Fried Steak....I had to use chicken breader on my deer cubed steaks cause I was out of flour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got deuce!  



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Howdy Pops......Hope you healin up quick!



mudracing101 said:


> Aint much better than an ice cold beer looking at a fresh cut lawn and knowing its time to light the grill
> 
> I got a  voice mail from 3 days earlier Where has it been floating around
> 
> ...



I agree, but it's the part before all dat when you standin there lookin at it and it ain't cut yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't read back, silly.  See above post.



I did try to stan them up, i dunno what the prob. is, oh well off to better things.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I agree, but it's the part before all dat when you standin there lookin at it and it ain't cut yet.





Nice job Chief fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Expenses done, sticks mostly picked up and burned along with a some weeds, now to see if da mower will crank.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I did try to stan them up, i dunno what the prob. is, oh well off to better things.



  you dont stan them up.  you gotta stand them up.  Thats your problem


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2014)

I gots busted eggs on da floor, and i just spent 80 bucks for a new batter for the 4-wheeler. Got it charging up and about to pack the turkey vest for saturday morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2014)

Criket I tried and tried and cany get them eggs to stand on thier side, Guess I shoulda tried before I scrambled em.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Stupid eggs


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nice job Chief fa fa



I put some-o-dat N'awlins VooDoo on dem eggs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

You gotta lean wit it......when standin them eggs up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

CYL!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You gotta lean wit it......when standin them eggs up!



but they just roll over and head for the low ground.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Earth axis is perpendicular to the sun which makes the day and night approximately equal length and makes gravity "special".



ohhhh thats kewl!! science was never my fave subject!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Yep Target has a whole section of just 90's shows & movies. All are great prices too! Nothing over $10.
> 
> I despise the walmart here.



walmart here has the same cept some are maybe $20 I think a few episodes of walker were like $14ish, somethin like that, I think like the last few seasons of walker 6-8 are $14 cause theyre "newer" if that makes sense lol



_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

Coffee time!!  Anyone care for a cup?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Coffee time!! Anyone care for a cup?



grab me a caramel mocha from mickey ds pwease!!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> grab me a caramel mocha from mickey ds pwease!!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



LMS, is that you???


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS, is that you???



What is it with wimmens and fru fru drinks? Nothing more frustrating than asking for just coffee and they look at you funny and ask what all you want in it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What is it with wimmens and fru fru drinks? Nothing more frustrating than asking for just coffee and they look at you funny and ask what all you want in it.



Times are changin' I recon.  Give me black coffee or coffee with creamer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

Black coffee with sweetener...thats it.  Sugar if they dont have a sugar substitute.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> LMS, is that you???



noo, but seems like shea got good taste lol
im not a big fan of coffee but that carmel mocha is awesome, and the peppermint mocha are the only 2 ive found i can tolerate in small doses.


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

I dont like coffee but i'll take a beer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> noo, but seems like shea got good taste lol
> im not a big fan of coffee but that carmel mocha is awesome, and the peppermint mocha are the only 2 ive found i can tolerate in small doses.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_



Hot drinks should be coffee or hot chocolate. Take your pick. Anything else is a commie pinko plot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Mud


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't read back, silly.  See above post.







Jeff C. said:


> I got deuce!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







KyDawg said:


> Criket I tried and tried and cany get them eggs to stand on thier side, Guess I shoulda tried before I scrambled em.







mudracing101 said:


> Stupid eggs







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Coffee time!!  Anyone care for a cup?





lilD1188 said:


> grab me a caramel mocha from mickey ds pwease!!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



I'll take a Caramel Frappe!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Mud



Y'all glueing them


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Mud



I found  Keebs knife!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all glueing them



No No:


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all glueing them



She made the picture blurry so we couldn't see the string holding it up. Bad Mandy babe!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> She made the picture blurry so we couldn't see the string holding it up. Bad Mandy babe!



They all cheatin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I found  Keebs knife!



Yeah, Keebs Crickett found your knife


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

somebody wantin to flip flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Time to go, see y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

???????????????????????


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mud ...even dogs can do it


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I found  Keebs knife!


No No: Keebs don't have a PANK knife. Only me and Tomi. Sides, her's is a Tabor. Mines a TED.


rhbama3 said:


> She made the picture blurry so we couldn't see the string holding it up. Bad Mandy babe!



Bad angle on the first one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett Is Queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud ...even dogs can do it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Crickett Is Queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No: Keebs don't have a PANK knife. Only me and Tomi. Sides, her's is a Tabor. Mines a TED.
> 
> 
> Bad angle on the first one.



 Darn I thought I had found it! 



mudracing101 said:


> Crickett Is Queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bwahahahahahahaha!



No No: You cheated!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud ...even dogs can do it





mudracing101 said:


> Crickett Is Queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bwahahahahahahaha!



Whatchu laughin at


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Darn I thought I had found it!
> 
> 
> 
> No No: You cheated!



How did i cheat if you won??????????


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No: Keebs don't have a PANK knife. Only me and Tomi. Sides, her's is a Tabor. Mines a TED.
> 
> 
> Bad angle on the first one.



Whatever. I see the tape.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatchu laughin at



Nitram didnt get it, she foiled his plan.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> How did i cheat if you won??????????







mudracing101 said:


> Nitram didnt get it, she foiled his plan.



No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Whatever. I see the tape.



I have tried several and it aint worked yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No:



Ok, i dont get it


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, i dont get it



??????????????????*poof*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Whatever. I see the tape.


You can't just throw em on the counter Wobbert Woo.


mudracing101 said:


> Nitram didnt get it, she foiled his plan.



But you know he was sittin on READY.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't ya see him doing that


YES!


Crickett said:


> I found  Keebs knife!





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, Keebs Crickett found your knife



It's the green handled one...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Whatever. I see the tape.



shes sneeky, gotta watch her..


hehe nitram fail


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I have tried several and it aint worked yet.



You gotta do it eggzactly right!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I have tried several and it aint worked yet.



Bet Mz. V can do it. 
I will await the pics this evening.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

I got to go try on ANOTHER tux today.... lawd have mercy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shes sneeky, gotta watch her..
> 
> 
> hehe nitram fail


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I thought it was an orange handle one! 

I knew MrsH22 wouldn't keep your knife from you though! I was just  at her.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can't just throw em on the counter Wobbert Woo.
> 
> 
> But you know he was sittin on READY.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can't just throw em on the counter Wobbert Woo.
> 
> 
> But you know he was sittin on READY.


He was and so was i, thats why it was funny to me when Crickett just posted not trying anything and got it.


Crickett said:


> You gotta do it eggzactly right!


Apparently, i'm gonna stand one on its end tomorrow. 



Crickett said:


> Oh I thought it was an orange handle one!
> 
> I knew MrsH22 wouldn't keep your knife from you though! I was just  at her.


She kept ours, it even said Mrs. V


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Bye y'all. Gotto go plant some trees.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye y'all. Gotto go plant some trees.



CYL Mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

byemud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

bye keebs


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You gotta do it eggzactly right!


 good one!


mudracing101 said:


> Bye y'all. Gotto go plant some trees.


I'll catch another ride today, don't have time to plant no trees........ 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> bye keebs


 Bye darlin'!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 20, 2014)

bye hfh


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2014)

Bye y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Night John Boy. 


Gotta go foller H22 to take his truck to git fixed.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 20, 2014)

Finally some sun, time to go enjoy it!  Adios.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

UPDATE: 7:30- sompin and my egg is still standing. Think I'm gonna leave it all night and give H22 a surprise in the mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Saamatter lill fella


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



 Jeff C. your eggs still standin I'mma leave mine up all night Quack....... you jealous


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. your eggs still standin I'mma leave mine up all night Quack....... you jealous



No ma'am.....I put mine up so MizT wouldn be tempted to throw'em @ me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

I cain't believe no one found Keebs knife


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad I could Perk ya'll up.



PM me the original please!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. your eggs still standin I'mma leave mine up all night Quack....... you jealous






I called Dawn and told her about the egg thangy and asked her to call me back and tell me if it worked, never heard from her . . 



Hiya Chiefbrohole !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2014)

Geeeeeeeze, "one member" and 10 guest !!


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2014)

Sliphole in da house !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2014)

I. Here also!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I. Here also!





Whoooooooot, midnight shift is BACK !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooot, midnight shift is BACK !!





Mebbe not, gotta make the cross county ride . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooot, midnight shift is BACK !!



Pipe down!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!



You planting a dove field this year?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2014)

TGIF  and it is too early to be up.  Thanks to the dog wanting out.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 21, 2014)

The fake coffee is weak!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> The fake coffee is weak!!!



Try the real stuff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You planting a dove field this year?






Of course, so I can shoot at the birds that aren't there !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Of course, so I can shoot at the birds that aren't there !!



You need to invite me an the boy..... I will behave


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 21, 2014)

Shucks, I've got about 8 hours of hard physical work to do today and I just don't feel like doing it SO I think that I will refuse to do it.  My back is already hurting like crazy.    

Can I get an AMEN or maybe your approval for not doing it..........so I might feel better later tonight when I realize what a fool I was for NOT getting it completed today.  Yep, I am in a lazy mood today for sure.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 21, 2014)

Morning gang.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Morning folks!!

Howdy RM!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mornin folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't think today is PF mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I don't think today is PF mud.



I know...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

If any of yall are hunting the Piedmont NWR quota hunt, don't forget you have to pay by 4pm today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Oopss done hollered at me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

This work stuff is REALLY interferrin with my Drivelin Time!
How Ya'll Are?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Mornin.....I'd rather be on a beach!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Oopss done hollered at me.


holler back..


Keebs said:


> This work stuff is REALLY interferrin with my Drivelin Time!
> How Ya'll Are?


Mine also


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....I'd rather be on a beach!



Same here!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....I'd rather be on a beach!



Is Summertime calling ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Gotta pick up sticks and cut mo grass/weeds again. Couldn't believe how soft the ground still is in areas. Lawnmower was leavin ruts.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> This work stuff is REALLY interferrin with my Drivelin Time!
> How Ya'll Are?


hey



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....I'd rather be on a beach!






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is Summertime calling ya



Its calling me


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is Summertime calling ya



 Yep....cept for da grass cuttin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta pick up sticks and cut mo grass/weeds again. Couldn't believe how soft the ground still is in areas. Lawnmower was leavin ruts.



Well................... yesterday was the first time I've seen the sun in a week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> This work stuff is REALLY interferrin with my Drivelin Time!
> How Ya'll Are?



Tell me about it!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

I hope they wrong about this cold weather, my pears and plums are bloomed out and pops done planted maters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well................... yesterday was the first time I've seen the sun in a week.



Had a decent frost this moanin. Think we got mo rain comin next week too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



someone stole your chair?   for a hasty return


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Maybe your knife is in that chair


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Were your eggs still standing this mornin?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy friday!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone stole your chair?   for a hasty return


 it's on the BEACH, doofus, not at KMF!!


mudracing101 said:


> Maybe your knife is in that chair


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it's on the BEACH, doofus, not at KMF!!



 gonna put a tracking collar on everything you own maam.  you caint keep up with nushin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gonna put a tracking collar on everything you own maam.  you caint keep up with nushin


you 'bout right............. loan me a dolla big boy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sho were. 

I put it back in the fridge before I left for work. H22 had put some knives on the counter so the egg wouldn't roll off in the middle of the night.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gonna put a tracking collar on everything you own maam.  you caint keep up with nushin



She needs a few of these:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8494828&postcount=1



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho were.
> 
> I put if back in the fridge before I left for work. H22 had put some knives on the counter so the egg wouldn't roll off in the middle of the night.



 

I'm gonna try it again later! I told my hubby about the eggs last night when he mentioned it was the Spring Equinox. He told me I was goofy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> She needs a few of these:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8494828&postcount=1
> 
> ...





Mornin Goofy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> She needs a few of these:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8494828&postcount=1
> 
> ...


I don't have a smart phone!
But I sure wish it was attached to my knife right now, I'd Beg, Borrow or Steal a smart phone to find it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Goofy, that made me giggle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

I had a brain toot last night..  Finished sanding down the chester drawers for the babys room.  Went to Home Depot and got some oil based kilz, a 4" roller and a small paint tray.  Several mistakes followed.  I forgot to sand with a finer grit paper (sanded with 60grit).  I got ahead of myself while kilzing the inside and got paint all over my arms.  The to top it off, I told LMS "go wash this tray and brush out while I finish rolling the large areas."
She started and informed me the brush wasnt coming clean that it was oil based .  I forgot mineral spirits, there was no gas at the house..  Its fun scrubbing that mess off your skin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had a brain toot last night..  Finished sanding down the chester drawers for the babys room.  Went to Home Depot and got some oil based kilz, a 4" roller and a small paint tray.  Several mistakes followed.  I forgot to sand with a finer grit paper (sanded with 60grit).  I got ahead of myself while kilzing the inside and got paint all over my arms.  The to top it off, I told LMS "go wash this tray and brush out while I finish rolling the large areas."
> She started and informed me the brush wasnt coming clean that it was oil based .  I forgot mineral spirits, there was no gas at the house..  Its fun scrubbing that mess off your skin.


You big dummy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had a brain toot last night..  Finished sanding down the chester drawers for the babys room.  Went to Home Depot and got some oil based kilz, a 4" roller and a small paint tray.  Several mistakes followed.  I forgot to sand with a finer grit paper (sanded with 60grit).  I got ahead of myself while kilzing the inside and got paint all over my arms.  The to top it off, I told LMS "go wash this tray and brush out while I finish rolling the large areas."
> She started and informed me the brush wasnt coming clean that it was oil based .  I forgot mineral spirits, there was no gas at the house..  Its fun scrubbing that mess off your skin.



No No:No No:No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You big dummy



I know, im hoping I can go over it with 120 grit and smooth it over...  Ill rekilz it if need be..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had a brain toot last night..  Finished sanding down the chester drawers for the babys room.  Went to Home Depot and got some oil based kilz, a 4" roller and a small paint tray.  Several mistakes followed.  I forgot to sand with a finer grit paper (sanded with 60grit).  I got ahead of myself while kilzing the inside and got paint all over my arms.  The to top it off, I told LMS "go wash this tray and brush out while I finish rolling the large areas."
> She started and informed me the brush wasnt coming clean that it was oil based .  I forgot mineral spirits, there was no gas at the house..  Its fun scrubbing that mess off your skin.



You still using a horse and buggy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You still using a horse and buggy?



 He's Amish


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You still using a horse and buggy?



Im not good at cyphoning (sp?) gas out of cars...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been thinkang today and I think I'm going to leave early and get a head start on this weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Gotta get some work done.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've been thinkang today and I think I'm going to leave early and get a head start on this weekend.





mudracing101 said:


> Gotta get some work done.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



idjits


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've been thinkang today and I think I'm going to leave early and get a head start on this weekend.



GREAT IDEA! 

This work thing juss aint cutting it today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not good at cyphoning (sp?) gas out of cars...



Clear hose!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had a brain toot last night..  Finished sanding down the chester drawers for the babys room.  Went to Home Depot and got some oil based kilz, a 4" roller and a small paint tray.  Several mistakes followed.  I forgot to sand with a finer grit paper (sanded with 60grit).  I got ahead of myself while kilzing the inside and got paint all over my arms.  The to top it off, I told LMS "go wash this tray and brush out while I finish rolling the large areas."
> She started and informed me the brush wasnt coming clean that it was oil based .  I forgot mineral spirits, there was no gas at the house..  Its fun scrubbing that mess off your skin.









 bless your heart...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Clear hose!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

Made me laugh.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....I'd rather be on a beach!



257 mo dayz


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> 257 mo dayz



Can't wait!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Made me laugh.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Made me laugh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

obviously that isnt a fat kid at heart.  he would have bit that floaty and took that oreo to the head like a champ.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Guess I'll go pickup more sticks with Jag and cut more grass. 

CYL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess I'll go pickup more sticks with Jag and cut more grass.
> 
> CYL!



My weeds need cutting too if you get a chance...


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Goofy!!!







Keebs said:


> I don't have a smart phone!
> But I sure wish it was attached to my knife right now, I'd Beg, Borrow or Steal a smart phone to find it!



 I'd loan you mine if it'd help you find your knife! 



mudracing101 said:


> Goofy, that made me giggle.



Hush it fluffy! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had a brain toot last night..  Finished sanding down the chester drawers for the babys room.  Went to Home Depot and got some oil based kilz, a 4" roller and a small paint tray.  Several mistakes followed.  I forgot to sand with a finer grit paper (sanded with 60grit).  I got ahead of myself while kilzing the inside and got paint all over my arms.  The to top it off, I told LMS "go wash this tray and brush out while I finish rolling the large areas."
> She started and informed me the brush wasnt coming clean that it was oil based .  I forgot mineral spirits, there was no gas at the house..  Its fun scrubbing that mess off your skin.







Nitram4891 said:


> Made me laugh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

I think Keebs ate one of Charlies mad cows.  She just growled at me


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

Chicken wings (hot and lemon pepper) and fries.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think Keebs ate one of Charlies mad cows.  She just growled at me


quit teasing me & I won't growl.............. as much......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Chicken wings (hot and lemon pepper) and fries.


That sounds gooood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

half a cheekun salad sammie and a greek salad.
Boss buys lunch on Fridays during tax season. I'll report when it gits ate.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

looks like a bottle of water for me today.. we having a low country boil at the wedding rehearsal and Im gonna PIG OUT!!  Ill be brangin smexy back tomorrow with my tux on


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> half a cheekun salad sammie and a greek salad.
> Boss buys lunch on Fridays during tax season. I'll report when it gits ate.


what makes a salad greek?
more left over pork chop, taters & sliced/diced maters.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like a bottle of water for me today.. we having a low country boil at the wedding rehearsal and Im gonna PIG OUT!!_*  Ill be brangin smexy back tomorrow with my tux on*_


 Pictures, please!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what makes a salad greek?
> more left over pork chop, taters & sliced/diced maters.........
> 
> Pictures, please!



you aint gonna use em for blackmail later are ya??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you aint gonna use em for blackmail later are ya??


 who me???????? Neva!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> who me???????? Neva!



maybe this time all my ugly wont break the camera


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe this time all my ugly wont break the camera


hushthat!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

Wonder where Mud is??????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Wonder where Mud is??????????



exercising.   DUH


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> exercising.   DUH


         















wait!






































nawww.......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

He will be back from lunch around post 447.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 21, 2014)

no energy..... I need energy.... atleast the radio is playin good music!!!


_Posted from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wait!
> 
> nawww.......



WEll, chewing burns calories right?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> no energy..... I need energy.... atleast the radio is playin good music!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App for Android_



go get one them facny smancy girl coffees itll give you a jolt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


I would say afternoon but you always ignore me.  And since , according to keebs and MrsH, Im such "a girl"  I dont want my feelings hurt today


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> go get one them facny smancy girl coffees itll give you a jolt


 how would you know if ya haven't tried it?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I would say afternoon but you always ignore me.  And since , according to keebs and MrsH, Im such "a girl"  I dont want my feelings hurt today


bless yo heart!

OK, final push to get some major work done, ya'll be good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!
> 
> how would you know if ya haven't tried it?
> 
> ...



Hey, ya gotta be open minded to try new things, right?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

My hfh is sensitive today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My hfh is sensitive today.



sorry, I ate some chocolate popped a couple of Midol and feel much better.   Thanks for noticing tho.  

You never have told us how well your healing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what makes a salad greek?
> more left over pork chop, taters & sliced/diced maters.........
> 
> Pictures, please!



The dressing on this one. Oh and it did have 1 greek olive in it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Afternoon chad!


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

giggle.....................















toot..................


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

I am a fast healer hfh. The shiners are bout 1/2 the size they were, and my nose looks much better. Thanks for asking.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

ryedirt?


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> ryedirt?



KyDawg........I thought about you on the way home from work yesterday.......buncha chinkens were in the road


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

Welcome back ryedirt!


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Welcome back ryedirt!


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

nitram?


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

glad your healing up good charlie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud?



I text him earlier.  he found all you can eat crablegs.  said hes gonna be MIA all day


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Think my puter blew up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Buffet = nappy time


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

<-------- HOT salsa and chips. Waitin on scrambled egg sammich smothered wiff cheese and covered wiff salsa. Spicy!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Buffet = nappy time



they ra you out didnt they... "you eat to many crab legs.   you go home"


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> they ra you out didnt they... "you eat to many crab legs.   you go home"



Yep, i ought a sue for false advertisement


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

crab legs give me flatulence..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud?



Dirt!!
Tell the misses i said hi


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, i ought a sue for false advertisement



next time came and we will shut em down 

I be lovin some crab legs.  They are like my krytonite (sp?)


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt!!
> Tell the misses i said hi






I haven't hardly seen her to say hi myself.......but i'll tell her for you...





idjit.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

DertO


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

Chief O









 X's 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> I haven't hardly seen her to say hi myself.......but i'll tell her for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was going good till then, that last sentence was very hurtful.


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That was going good till then, that last sentence was very hurtful.



apology PMs sent ...............


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> KyDawg........I thought about you on the way home from work yesterday.......buncha chinkens were in the road



Yeah, I could see where a Georgia road would make you think about me, cause I am going to be on them soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Belt came off da mower, let it cool down for I put it back on. Had to eat anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

BooM!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Check back later!


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, I could see where a Georgia road would make you think about me, cause I am going to be on them soon.



I was talking about the chi.............aw just forget about it


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> apology PMs sent ...............


Thanks , i feel much better... but you still going to tell her i said hey though, right??



Jeff C. said:


> Check back later!


Later Jeffor


rydert said:


> I was talking about the chi.............aw just forget about it


Ya'll dont look now but Nitram lost a flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> I was talking about the chi.............aw just forget about it



If I see any of your chickens in the road, I will drive very carefully and let them cross.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks , i feel much better... but you still going to tell her i said hey though, right??
> 
> 
> Later Jeffor
> Ya'll dont look now but Nitram lost a flop



Whachu talkin bout Willis.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> If I see any of your chickens in the road, I will drive very carefully and let them cross.



Dert bought all your chickens, is that what he was on the road for the last few days???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Why did Charlie sell his racing chickens??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why did Charlie sell his racing chickens??



He's getting into racing rams cause he's having withdrawals from dodge being out of Nascar.


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why did Charlie sell his racing chickens??



they keep losing tha race.................


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

Dirt promise to take very good care of them. I am surprised he is letting them run free and get in the road.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> He's getting into racing rams cause he's having withdrawals from dodge being out of Nascar.



I bet them chickens and rams can out run them dodges.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Dirt promise to take very good care of them. I am surprised he is letting them run free and get in the road.



Cant just anybody take up running a farm.


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant just anybody take up running a farm.




especially looking after them racing chickens...........


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> He's getting into racing rams cause he's having withdrawals from dodge being out of Nascar.



racing rams...............that made me giggle


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> racing rams...............that made me giggle



musta not have giggled that hard....


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

toot..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mercer beat Duke in basitball today
unheard of. 




ooops wrong forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

Why did Dirt's chickens cross the road?


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=797410


uh-oh....................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=797410
> 
> 
> uh-oh....................



I don't git it


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Why did Dirt's chickens cross the road?



cause my neighbor has a turkey feeder on his property


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> cause my neighbor has a turkey feeder on his property



That's a lot better than what I had. I said becuase you were beating them with a stick.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=797410
> 
> 
> uh-oh....................





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't git it



I think he is accusing the mods of stirring the pot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think he is accusing the mods of stirring the pot.



I think what he is really doin is accusing the mods of letting others stir the pot.   Cause I searched and didnt see and pot stirring mods.  Not in the fishing forum anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Weekend Erybody


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend Erybody



I'm gone too.  Yall kill some turkeys!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think what he is really doin is accusing the mods of letting others stir the pot.   Cause I searched and didnt see and pot stirring mods.  Not in the fishing forum anyway.


nope im pretty sure he accused the mods of stirring.  I think he needs and infraction for stirring the pot with a pot stirring thread


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend Erybody



have a goodun maam.  keep your hubby in line.......


as best you can..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm gone too.  Yall kill some turkeys!



ya quitter..


have a goodun nitram


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

mud yells at his computer


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud yells at his computer


 aaannnd you know this how?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

What i miss


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> aaannnd you know this how?


I lurk in the Billy thread sometimes...


mudracing101 said:


> mud?



Hey, talking to yourself is my job..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

DDD and mountain buck arent playing too nice in the winter weather thread..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I lurk in the Billy thread sometimes...
> 
> 
> Hey, talking to yourself is my job..





havin_fun_huntin said:


> DDD and mountain buck arent playing too nice in the winter weather thread..



Well, sir, your here all alone again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, sir, your here all alone again.



I know!  The rest of these folks are slacking.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Later y'all!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know!  The rest of these folks are slacking.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

I aint slackin, I am here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all!!


where you think your going??


Keebs said:


>



your head hurt?  if you keep doing that it will, for sure


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all!!


Already??????????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where you think your going??
> 
> 
> your head hurt?  if you keep doing that it will, for sure


Iz restin my eyes............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Iz restin my eyes............




So I'm iz....can't take no mo cuttin. Eyez itchin like crazy. Got most of it done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> DDD and mountain buck arent playing too nice in the winter weather thread..



Lemme go see!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> DDD and mountain buck arent playing too nice in the winter weather thread..



I come so closed to being banned everytime I see somebody gettin' picked on that I don't think deserves it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> So I'm iz....can't take no mo cuttin. Eyez itchin like crazy. Got most of it done.


I gotta go get some Zyrtec, this Allegra ain't cuttin it.........


Jeff C. said:


> Lemme go see!!!


 'ol BOG is tryin!


stringmusic said:


> I come so closed to being banned everytime I see somebody gettin' picked on that I don't think deserves it.


 self moderatin, huh?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> self moderatin, huh?



Everytime!




except for those infractions I got, I didn't do it that time.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Everytime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many you got?!?!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How many you got?!?!



7 

KyDawg toll me that if I get one more I gotta feed his racing rams and chickens for a month straight.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> 7
> 
> KyDawg toll me that if I get one more I gotta feed his racing rams and chickens for a month straight.



You get 1 for that 10,000th, very lame, post you made too


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I come so closed to being banned everytime I see somebody gettin' picked on that I don't think deserves it.





Keebs said:


> I gotta go get some Zyrtec, this Allegra ain't cuttin it.........
> 
> 'ol BOG is tryin!
> 
> self moderatin, huh?



I bit my tongue!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

I recon I missed what moutaindoe did to upset everyone


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You get 1 for that 10,000th, very lame, post you made too



I had 8 at that point, but KyDawg took one off cause of that post. Take that!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I bit my tongue!



I bite my pinkie toe.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I bite my pinkie toe.



thats toerriffic


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 21, 2014)

*yawn* I is sleepy


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats toerriffic



I see what ya did there.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> *yawn* I is sleepy
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_



You see stars when you yawn too? I was gonna go to the docta bout that but now I know that others have the same problem I ain't gonna go.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> 7
> 
> KyDawg toll me that if I get one more I gotta feed his racing rams and chickens for a month straight.





Jeff C. said:


> I bit my tongue!





lilD1188 said:


> *yawn* I is sleepy
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


 wake up, you got stuff to do!


stringmusic said:


> You see stars when you yawn too? I was gonna go to the docta bout that but now I know that others have the same problem I ain't gonna go.


bless yo heart..............


Ok, I'm outta here!  Ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

I see ya down there Mattech. Ain't no turkeys in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Irish coffee!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

This will be me at about 5:30 in da mornin'....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I see ya down there Mattech. Ain't no turkeys in here.



  i beg to differ.  Aint nothing but a bunch of turkeys in here


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Cricky?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Cricky?



 I was readin back! What'd I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was readin back! What'd I miss?



Did you say you've got an Aldi nearby?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was readin back! What'd I miss?



saying hello


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I see ya down there Mattech. Ain't no turkeys in here.


I gotta do something to pass the time. Man, I am ready.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you say you've got an Aldi nearby?



Yep! Sure do! 


Oh & I just came back from the weather thread!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:
			
		

> Quote:
> You see stars when you yawn too? I was gonna go to the docta bout that but now I know that others have the same problem I ain't gonna go.



sometimes iffin I yawn hard enuff


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> saying hello



Hello!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> wake up, you got stuff to do!



I know but im still tired


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> This will be me at about 5:30 in da mornin'....



I play that exact song very morning on the way to the woods.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hello!!!!



Oh, Hello maam.  I didnt see you in here.  How are you today?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Hello maam.  I didnt see you in here.  How are you today?



I'm good! Thanks for asking!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep! Sure do!
> 
> 
> Oh & I just came back from the weather thread!



Heads up.....not only do they have that cheap/good wine for under$3.00, they have O'Donnels Irish Cream for about 7.99 a bottle. It ain't Bailey's but for 7.99 you can't beat it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Yall have a good  and safe weekend.  Jeff tell jag i said hey and give that wife of yours a hug fer me


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Heads up.....not only do they have that cheap/good wine for under$3.00, they have O'Donnels Irish Cream for about 7.99 a bottle. It ain't Bailey's but for 7.99 you can't beat it.



I saw that the other day when we were in there but I was afraid to get cause I wasn't sure it would be as good as the Bailey's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I saw that the other day when we were in there but I was afraid to get cause I wasn't sure it would be as good as the Bailey's!



Not quite as good, but fine for the price.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I saw that the other day when we were in there but I was afraid to get cause I wasn't sure it would be as good as the Bailey's!



Did you get any of that Winking Owl?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you get any of that Winking Owl?



No I haven't been back in there since you recommended it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No I haven't been back in there since you recommended it.



MizT went by there today, picked up 5 bottles of the wine and a bottle of O'Donnells


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

Bamm!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bamm!



Bamm Bamm!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bamm Bamm!!



Howdy gobble!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy gobble!



afternoon Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon Chief



What's on your agenda for the weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What's on your agenda for the weekend.



I will chase the thunder chickens a little.   Yard work and other jobs.   Had to bring some of the office home too.

And you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I will chase the thunder chickens a little.   Yard work and other jobs.   Had to bring some of the office home too.
> 
> And you?



Got most of the yard work done today. Gonna try my luck with the crappie again tomorrow. Hopefully, with better results than last Saturday....skunked


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2014)

4 wheeler loaded, vest loaded, calls tuned, camo clothes  and boots laid out, cooler loaded, and just need some sardines from da store and i'll be ready for the morning.
Just hope i don't have half the lease members sitting in camp when i get there in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 4 wheeler loaded, vest loaded, calls tuned, camo clothes  and boots laid out, cooler loaded, and just need some sardines from da store and i'll be ready for the morning.
> Just hope i don't have half the lease members sitting in camp when i get there in the morning.




I need some sardines, haven't had any in a long time. Used to be a staple whenever we went fishing. However, I did get me some pickled quail eggs and okra at the bait store last week. 

Good Luck tomorrow, bama.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I need some sardines, haven't had any in a long time. Used to be a staple whenever we went fishing. However, I did get me some pickled quail eggs and okra at the bait store last week.
> 
> Good Luck tomorrow, bama.



Thanks, Jeffbro! 
It sux when you think that all of us will be chasing 3-4 gobblers at the most on the whole lease. Just not that many turkeys left there. 
Its gonna be a tough year, no doubt.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT went by there today, picked up 5 bottles of the wine and a bottle of O'Donnells


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I will chase the thunder chickens a little.   Yard work and other jobs.   Had to bring some of the office home too.
> 
> And you?



Hey Gobble....did y'all find a Jeep yet?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2014)

Haay!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Haay!


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2014)

Sup peoples.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone stole your chair?   for a hasty return





mudracing101 said:


> Maybe your knife is in that chair





I left my Cabelas chair at Mudfest . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I left my Cannabis chair at Mudfest . .



 what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> what?





Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Gobble....did y'all find a Jeep yet?



Other than posting here and looking on auto trader I've not spent any time on this project.   Not in a real big hurry unless a good deal walks in the door.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Other than posting here and looking on auto trader I've not spent any time on this project.   Not in a real big hurry unless a good deal walks in the door.



Your late and you came with no coffee!...... Shlacker!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone needing a cup of coffee this morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Your late and you came with no coffee!...... Shlacker!



It had to brew.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It had to brew.



Oooppps !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Oooppps !



Got big plans for today?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got big plans for today?



Nothing outside of work on my to do list! You?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Nothing outside of work on my to do list! You?



Same.   Might try and chase a thunder chicken too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2014)

Come onnnnnnnn 7am !!!  Gonna pick up my 4 wheeler today and might hit the plantation pond if the wife feels up to it !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone needing a cup of coffee this morning?



Heck yeah! 

Pop one in the head this weekend....good luck, gobblin.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Come onnnnnnnn 7am !!!  Gonna pick up my 4 wheeler today and might hit the plantation pond if the wife feels up to it !!!



Gonna give it another go today with brother. Hopefully get the skunk out of the boat from last Saturday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah!
> 
> Pop one in the head this weekend....good luck, gobblin.
> 
> ...





Good luck!!  Didja see the Specks that Rnelson caught ???  BEYOND SLABS !!!


Reckon we need to catch out the Rainbow trout out of the small pond before the water temps get to high.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 22, 2014)

GOBBLE, GOBBLE, GOBBLE, GOBBLE !!!!!


BOOM  !!!!!!!!!


Dang, this turkey is so big that I need some help to drag it out of the woods !!!


Hope all of you have a fun day today.  Unfortunately, I have to attend a wedding this afternoon.........and NO it isn't mine either !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOBBLE, GOBBLE, GOBBLE, GOBBLE !!!!!
> 
> 
> BOOM  !!!!!!!!!
> ...



should have put a wheel barrow under that tree you shot it out of this a.m.

morning EE

and as the joke goes--you're next.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck!!  Didja see the Specks that Rnelson caught ???  BEYOND SLABS !!!
> 
> 
> Reckon we need to catch out the Rainbow trout out of the small pond before the water temps get to high.



Yes I saw them, big beautiful mega slabs!  I used to catch bigguns like that. Most were in the 15-16" range, but haven't even been able to boat a fish lately 

Lemme know if ya need help!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2014)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, can't get holt to my 4 wheeler mechanic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, can't get holt to my 4 wheeler mechanic.



Probly fishin or turkey huntin!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Other than posting here and looking on auto trader I've not spent any time on this project.   Not in a real big hurry unless a good deal walks in the door.



Post up pics when you get her one! 

My hubby put his up for sale on CL yesterday. So far only 1 guy has shown any interest in it but he ain't ready to commit yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Post up pics when you get her one!
> 
> My hubby put his up for sale on CL yesterday. So far only 1 guy has shown any interest in it but he ain't ready to commit yet.





Link ???


----------



## Crickett (Mar 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Link ???



Sorry 

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/4384586151.html

My hubby didn't use the best pic!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Link ???



Back off buddy.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Back off buddy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Sorry
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/4384586151.html
> 
> My hubby didn't use the best pic!



"I'm interested and consider your( car/boat/house) sold, I'm buying it for my (father/mother/brother/sister) and
payment would be through (PlayPal/Money Order/Personal Check), my agent will contakt you for( pick up/delivery),
actually I'm( working in a ship/stationed in Iraq) and most time I am (off shore/dodging bullets). Expecting
your prompt reply, with the name and email address on the your PayPal
account so that I can make the payment and please provide me with
recent pictures including this item so I can see the condition before
we proceed since I would not be seen it in person so I can make a
payment right away, and pick up would at your residence at night to avoid delays or authority. And lastly,
I'm offering additional $10000 to your final price for you to keep it
off from other offer. If you don't have paypal account yet, it is
very easy to set up, go to http://.playpal and get it set up. Don't forget that all of your personal data will be needed to enshure your sekurity. 
looking forward to your response."


----------



## Crickett (Mar 22, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> "I'm interested and consider your( car/boat/house) sold, I'm buying it for my (father/mother/brother/sister) and
> payment would be through (PlayPal/Money Order/Personal Check), my agent will contakt you for( pick up/delivery),
> actually I'm( working in a ship/stationed in Iraq) and most time I am (off shore/dodging bullets). Expecting
> your prompt reply, with the name and email address on the your PayPal
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



My daughter gets the same responses all the time on her horse ad's.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 22, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> My daughter gets the same responses all the time on her horse ad's.



We do too! I listed some lights for sale & got that response!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2014)

Bread rising and the smell of coffee fills the kitchen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2014)

Got about 6 hrs to waste before headin back to the cold and snow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got about 6 hrs to waste before headin back to the cold and snow.



Can I come with you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Can I come with you?




You'd probly change your mind when you found out where I'm goin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2014)

Bamm!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You'd probly change your mind when you found out where I'm goin.





Jeff C. said:


> Bamm!



You are going to Bamma?  Did not realize they were expecting snow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are going to Bamma?  Did not realize they were expecting snow.




No, but they both start with a B.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2014)

Brooklyn/Boston


----------



## Crickett (Mar 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Brooklyn/Boston



Have a safe trip!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Have a safe trip!



Thanks Crickett!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2014)

Nasty day for baseball but the kids team is headed to the championship game at 1 today!
He probably won't be able to play since I greased his insides good with popeyes fried chicken.....lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


>










blood on the ground said:


> Nasty day for baseball but the kids team is headed to the championship game at 1 today!
> He probably won't be able to play since I greased his insides good with popeyes fried chicken.....lol





Got yo text !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

Grrrrrrrrr, raining in the MON.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got yo text !!!



You never respond..... I'm hurt!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You never respond..... I'm hurt!





I just now turned my phone on !!  You got enough to feed an army !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just now turned my phone on !!  You got enough to feed an army !!!!!



army is my middle name.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> army is my middle name.



I planted broccoli and cauliflower yesterday 72 plants each! Maybe that will be enough?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> army is my middle name.



I  hope you like broccoli and cauliflower !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I planted broccoli and cauliflower yesterday 72 plants each! Maybe that will be enough?!



I put in 10 broccoli a couple weeks ago and thought that was enough for the two of us.  

72


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

Nuttin on TV, raining outside.  Wife asleep on the couch, I'm stuck in my office.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2014)

Biding my time! I hate flying out...don't mind flying back home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Biding my time! I hate flying out...don't mind flying back home.





Safe travels Chiefbro !!!  I don't see how you do it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I put in 10 broccoli a couple weeks ago and thought that was enough for the two of us.
> 
> 72



I give a lot away! We do the food saver thing and freeze it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

Just can't get into basketball.No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chiefbro !!!  I don't see how you do it?



Thanks Doc! I struggle with the leaving part, but once I get there it's game on!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, raining in the MON.



Sun shining here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Sun shining here!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2014)

Fluffy did the Polar Plunge Challenge and posted it on FB!!   ok, he's my hero for that! 
How ya'll are?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Fluffy did the Polar Plunge Challenge and posted it on FB!!   ok, he's my hero for that!
> How ya'll are?





Does it count if I do it with the pool cover on ??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does it count if I do it with the pool cover on ??



If you don't mind busting a hole in it, sure, film it, I'll rate ya!  How's Dawn feeling?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> If you don't mind busting a hole in it, sure, film it, I'll rate ya!  How's Dawn feeling?





Ya can't bust it, I can walk across it !!


She's okay, thanks!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya can't bust it, I can walk across it !!
> 
> 
> She's okay, thanks!!



Oh, it's one of "them" kinds, then no, won't work, doofus!
Give her a pinch from me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh, it's one of "them" kinds, then no, won't work, doofus!
> Give her a pinch from me!





I've been dying for years to drive my 4 wheeler across it, just never worked up enough nerve/alcohol to do it !!


She's gone to Wallyworld, I'll give her a slap on da buttocks for ya when she gets back !!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been dying for years to drive my 4 wheeler across it, just never worked up enough nerve/alcohol to do it !!
> 
> 
> She's gone to Wallyworld, I'll give her a slap on da buttocks for ya when she gets back !!



 Dude you ARE nuts!!!!!!
 just make sure it's a "Keebs" slap, not a *Quack-Slap*, K? Thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2014)

Catch yall later on!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch yall later on!



 Have a safe & quick trip, Chiefus!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dude you ARE nuts!!!!!!
> just make sure it's a "Keebs" slap, not a *Quack-Slap*, K? Thanks!




Advertisement shows a elephant standing on it ???  Hehe!! 





Jeff C. said:


> Catch yall later on!





Later Chiefbro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2014)

rhbama,  

I bought some Nebisco rice thin crackers at wallyworld.  Gluten free and they are not bad at all.   Would buy again.   I chose the white cheddar flavor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> rhbama,
> 
> I bought some Nebisco rice thin crackers at wallyworld.  Gluten free and they are not bad at all.   Would buy again.   I chose the white cheddar flavor.





Didja put peanutbutta on 'em ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja put peanutbutta on 'em ??



Nope,

homemade minter cheese.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>







Keebs said:


> Fluffy did the Polar Plunge Challenge and posted it on FB!!   ok, he's my hero for that!
> How ya'll are?



Pics??? I don't do FB!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope,
> 
> homemade minter cheese.





Awwwww man !!!  Love some home mad minter cheese !!  My Neice in law brought us a huge bowl of it a coupla months ago !!!  Best I eva had !! 





Crickett said:


> Pics??? I don't do FB!





You need to FB, it would be alot easier for me to stawk ya...


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Pics??? I don't do FB!



It was a video, not a pic....... sorry.......... but he was    !


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2014)

Boys team won the championship game!!!!!
Now its time to start thinking about work tonight...... Booooooo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Boys team won the championship game!!!!!
> Now its time to start thinking about work tonight...... Booooooo





Congrats !!!! 



Work SUKS !!!!  Day shift tomorrow and Tues, off til Sat !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Work SUKS !!!!  Day shift tomorrow and Tues, off til Sat !!



You really need to hire me!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to FB, it would be alot easier for me to stawk ya...



No No:



Keebs said:


> It was a video, not a pic....... sorry.......... but he was    !



Well darn!


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 23, 2014)

Enjoyed being off this week, but back to feeling like a failure tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> Enjoyed being off this week, but back to feeling like a failure tomorrow.



BUBBETTE!!!!!!!!!! Git back in here!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> BUBBETTE!!!!!!!!!! Git back in here!!!!!!



I'm right here. No point in shoutin'


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> I'm right here. No point in shoutin'



 Sorry, I got carried away........... I so glad to see you!
Ok, gotta close it down & git ready for....... gasp.......... MONDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, I got carried away........... I so glad to see you!
> Ok, gotta close it down & git ready for....... gasp.......... MONDAY!!!!!!!!!



Opening it back up as Moanday is here but so is the coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Opening it back up as Moanday is here but so is the coffee



I will take a mountain dew with a snikers bar and a side of viveran to go please!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I will take a mountain dew with a snikers bar and a side of viveran to go please!



That request is going to be tough to find.   Do you have a stash in the vahik...veehic...trauk...car?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That request is going to be tough to find.   Do you have a stash in the vahik...veehic...trauk...car?



Yessir!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Yessir!



The man with a plan.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The man with a plan.



Did you kilt a turkey over the weekend?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you kilt a turkey over the weekend?



Saw some but nope.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy MOANDAY Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.

I sure wish that I could sleep another 5-6 hours just to catch up a little, but unfortunately, I have too much work to get done today.  I think that it is going to take some Non Ethanol 93 Octane in my tank just to get my rear in gear today!!!  






ps:  Where did the weekend go??????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy MOANDAY Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> I sure wish that I could sleep another 5-6 hours just to catch up a little, but unfortunately, I have too much work to get done today.  I think that it is going to take some Non Ethanol 93 Octane in my tank just to get my rear in gear today!!!
> 
> ...



I think the weekend left on the bus that hit several of us.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I think the weekend left on the bus that hit several of us.




Gobblin, I am thinking that it was more like a "SHERMAN TANK" that hit me !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Morning, i lived thru another weekend. Barely but i'm here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2014)

Mornin kids....Fixin to go to work. Brrrrr, its cold!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....Fixin to go to work. Brrrrr, its cold!!



Morning Jeffro!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2014)

My operation is down, I gotz nuttin to do for 12 hrs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My operation is down, I gotz nuttin to do for 12 hrs.



Makes for a long day, morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Day one of a call week and after being close but not close enough all weekend with the giant chickens, i just want to quit work till May.
They said no.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks






rhbama3 said:


> Day one of a call week and after being close but not close enough all weekend with the giant chickens, i just want to quit work till May.
> They said no.



Morning Bama.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice plunge there mud.  I cant call you fluffy anymore..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nice plunge there mud.  I cant call you fluffy anymore..



Just fatty?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just fatty?



Nope, gonna have to find something else to give you a hard time bout now.  All I know is your "the man"


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope, gonna have to find something else to give you a hard time bout now.  All I know is your "the man"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

Well the wedding went great.  The bride didnt have any Bridezilla moments.  I must say I looked pretty dang sporty!  Snday I finished up the chester drawers for the babys room.  Not to toot my own horn but they turned out GREAT


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

My hubby had to tase his 1st fugitive yesterday! 







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well the wedding went great.  The bride didnt have any Bridezilla moments.  I must say I looked pretty dang sporty!  Snday I finished up the chester drawers for the babys room.  Not to toot my own horn but they turned out GREAT



 Any pics?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope, gonna have to find something else to give you a hard time bout now.  All I know is your "the man"





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well the wedding went great.  The bride didnt have any Bridezilla moments.  I must say I looked pretty dang sporty!  Snday I finished up the chester drawers for the babys room.  Not to toot my own horn but they turned out GREAT


 you were right "spiffy" there, Leroy!

Now, Mud? 

































chill dude, chill..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> My hubby had to tase his 1st fugitive yesterday!
> 
> ...


yes maam


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> My hubby had to tase his 1st fugitive yesterday!
> 
> ...


Crickett, ask your hub where he got a slip yoke elimator kit for a 208?? Is he sure its not a 241. Let me know thanks.


Keebs said:


> you were right "spiffy" there, Leroy!
> 
> Now, Mud?
> 
> ...



Yeah, its early , my bad.
and good morning to you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Morning, i just thought about your phone call


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> My hubby had to tase his 1st fugitive yesterday!


 daaaang


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes maam



Awww I love it! 



mudracing101 said:


> Crickett, ask your hub where he got a slip yoke elimator kit for a 208?? Is he sure its not a 241. Let me know thanks.
> 
> 
> Yeah, its early , my bad.
> and good morning to you.



Hang on I'll ask him.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes maam


 nice!


mudracing101 said:


> Crickett, ask your hub where he got a slip yoke elimator kit for a 208?? Is he sure its not a 241. Let me know thanks.
> 
> 
> Yeah, its early , my bad.
> and good morning to you.


Mernin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hithere!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i just thought about your phone call


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey Mud....it's a Jeep 208 not a Chevy 208 




Keebs said:


> daaaang



I asked him if he had video of it & he said no time cause the idiot had a gun & then the idiot jumped off a 8' high deck & started running. My hubby stood on the deck & let the taser prongs fly!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

Alright I got to go to Athens! Later y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Mud....it's a Jeep 208 not a Chevy 208
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A jeep 208? huh , i learn something new everyday.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2014)

Morning Youngins. It is 24 degrees here this morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Seems kinda early to be tasing people. Poor fella probably hadn't even had his coffee yet.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 24, 2014)

Morning folks..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Seems kinda early to be tasing people. Poor fella probably hadn't even had his coffee yet.


Never too early to tase soemone.  Always to early to be tased tho


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks..



Morning sir!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2014)

Morning drivelers!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

morning nitram


looks like me and LMS got a free beach trip this weekend folks!!!  Headed to Destin beach Friday after work


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning nitram
> 
> 
> looks like me and LMS got a free beach trip this weekend folks!!!  Headed to Destin beach Friday after work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2014)

bored to deaf..


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> A jeep 208? huh , i learn something new everyday.



He said its factory. 



rhbama3 said:


> Seems kinda early to be tasing people. Poor fella probably hadn't even had his coffee yet.



It wa yesterday afternoon & the dude was probably more worried about his meth hit than coffee.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2014)

I finally managed to kill my first long beard ever this weekend!  Was shaking like a leaf when he poked his head up to see what was happening at the top of the hill.  I was waiting for him though and already had the gun up and the moment he took one more step uphill to show me his neck, BOOOM!

Anyone else kill one?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

Grats Nitram!!  0 turkeys were hunted here


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning nitram
> 
> 
> looks like me and LMS got a free beach trip this weekend folks!!!  Headed to Destin beach Friday after work


 You Lucky Devils!!!  I LOVE Destin!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> bored to deaf..


where's your books?


Nitram4891 said:


> I finally managed to kill my first long beard ever this weekend!  Was shaking like a leaf when he poked his head up to see what was happening at the top of the hill.  I was waiting for him though and already had the gun up and the moment he took one more step uphill to show me his neck, BOOOM!
> 
> Anyone else kill one?


Nope, but I've been seeing flocks of them every where!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Not going to try. Just happened along at the wrong time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

mud, did that water do something to your head?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2014)

10.5" beard and 1 1/8th spurs.  I had a jake come in behind me not 20 minutes before and didn't have a shot.  I was mad at the time but that didn't last long.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> 10.5" beard and 1 1/8th spurs.  I had a jake come in behind me not 20 minutes before and didn't have a shot.  I was mad at the time but that didn't last long.



martin, you cant run turkeys with dogs.  ya idjit ..


Nice gobbler


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning nitram
> 
> 
> looks like me and LMS got a free beach trip this weekend folks!!!  Headed to Destin beach Friday after work


 Dont forget pics


Crickett said:


> He said its factory.
> 
> 
> 
> It wa yesterday afternoon & the dude was probably more worried about his meth hit than coffee.


I know dodge had some factory fixed yokes. But when i seen his add say 5.3 and then 208 i thought maybe it was chevy and he found a new kit. I had a 243 case with a super short elimator kit. I want to put one on my chevy 208 but may have to do some playing with other case to build one.


Nitram4891 said:


> I finally managed to kill my first long beard ever this weekend!  Was shaking like a leaf when he poked his head up to see what was happening at the top of the hill.  I was waiting for him though and already had the gun up and the moment he took one more step uphill to show me his neck, BOOOM!
> 
> Anyone else kill one?


Congrats , dont hunt turkeys, used to have alot on our lease but they have slowly dissapeared 



Keebs said:


> You Lucky Devils!!!  I LOVE Destin!!!!!
> 
> where's your books?
> 
> Nope, but I've been seeing flocks of them every where!


Got a house rented for a week in Pensacola coming up, i'm gonna get stupid..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont forget pics
> 
> I know dodge had some factory fixed yokes. But when i seen his add say 5.3 and then 208 i thought maybe it was chevy and he found a new kit. I had a 243 case with a super short elimator kit. I want to put one on my chevy 208 but may have to do some playing with other case to build one.
> Congrats , dont hunt turkeys, used to have alot on our lease but they have slowly dissapeared
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



gonna see if my truck will cross the bay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> gonna see if my truck will cross the bay



I dont think the duelly will make it mud.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2014)

howdy folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> howdy folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

howdy hdm03-


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Lunch


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2014)

Country fried steak, mashed taters, gravy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> martin, you cant run turkeys with dogs.  ya idjit ..
> 
> 
> Nice gobbler





Actually it's a common practice out west to use dogs to bust up a drove of turkeys.


Congrats Martin, nice one !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually it's a common practice out west to use dogs to bust up a drove of turkeys.
> 
> 
> Congrats Martin, nice one !!



  we in da East..
Morning Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2014)

Tried a new recipe last night, 3 cheekun breast halved, 2 cans of green beans, about 15 new taters halved, stick 'em all in a pan, sprinkle a pack of dry Italian dressing bake at 350 for an hour.  It's not bad, super easy.  It's on my FB page.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got a house rented for a week in Pensacola coming up, i'm gonna get stupid..


Great minds think alike....................  
 


havin_fun_huntin said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> gonna see if my truck will cross the bay


 ohlawd I can read the headlines now...........


Nitram4891 said:


> Country fried steak, mashed taters, gravy


You win!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Tried a new recipe last night, 3 cheekun breast halved, 2 cans of green beans, about 15 new taters halved, stick 'em all in a pan, sprinkle a pack of dry Italian dressing bake at 350 for an hour.  It's not bad, super easy.  It's on my FB page.


I saw that on someone else's page, I don't buy the boneless chicken breast, wonder how a leg quarter would work.........

Left over rib meat sammich & chips........... and water.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I finally managed to kill my first long beard ever this weekend!  Was shaking like a leaf when he poked his head up to see what was happening at the top of the hill.  I was waiting for him though and already had the gun up and the moment he took one more step uphill to show me his neck, BOOOM!
> 
> Anyone else kill one?





Nitram4891 said:


> 10.5" beard and 1 1/8th spurs.  I had a jake come in behind me not 20 minutes before and didn't have a shot.  I was mad at the time but that didn't last long.





I hope I get to go at least once before the season is over with! 



mudracing101 said:


> Dont forget pics
> 
> I know dodge had some factory fixed yokes. But when i seen his add say 5.3 and then 208 i thought maybe it was chevy and he found a new kit. I had a 243 case with a super short elimator kit. I want to put one on my chevy 208 but may have to do some playing with other case to build one.



Hey Mud you can text him at the number he listed & talk mechanic stuff with him. He might be able to help you out. I don't know though. 



Nitram4891 said:


> Country fried steak, mashed taters, gravy





Deer Nachos


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 me too, done typed up 6 rosters, gone through sponsor list with boss, argued with boss, fixed messed up roster, re printed....... got more to go............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

protein bar, banana, water...


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

Forgot to tell y'all.........my Boston Terrier tried to catch her a deer yesterday in our back yard. She chased it a long ways before she finally lost sight of it.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 24, 2014)

Howdy folks. Long time no post.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> I saw that on someone else's page, I don't buy the boneless chicken breast, wonder how a leg quarter would work.........



itll work just fine thats what I used before and also chicken thighs work pretty good! ive made this a half dozen times before..........


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2014)

left over hamboogers and some cheese fries.... dababy had some mini corn dogs and cheese fries!!!

I could take a nap... but no time...

back to cleaning and packing!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> itll work just fine thats what I used before and also chicken thighs work pretty good! ive made this a half dozen times before..........
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


I'll have to give it a try then, always by the leg quarters when they go on sale!


Bubbette said:


> Howdy folks. Long time no post.


 Bubbette in da house!!


lilD1188 said:


> left over hamboogers and some cheese fries.... dababy had some mini corn dogs and cheese fries!!!
> 
> I could take a nap... but no time...
> 
> ...


Watch him with those hot dogs!


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Bubbette in da house!!



Bubbette lookin' for a job. 

I took last week off to job hunt and have some fun. Spent Tuesday with the oldest on a day trip to Hotlanta. Had the best burger ever at Farm Burger. Dessert at Sprinkles cupcakes wasn't bad either. Shopped (really just looked) at Lenox mall. 

Thursday I went gun shopping with my brother. Found what I'm going to get. S&W 38 with a shrouded hammer. Spent Friday with him and his wife at the range trying one out. Loved it!! Now to do some shopping for one. I should have my carry permit next week. The next time some guy makes an "innocent mistake" and walks into my house without knocking, he'll have a little surprise waiting for him.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to give it a try then, always by the leg quarters when they go on sale!
> 
> Bubbette in da house!!
> 
> Watch him with those hot dogs!



Yeah my daughter ALMOST choked on a hot dog once when she was 2 or 3. 



Bubbette said:


> Thursday I went gun shopping with my brother. Found what I'm going to get. S&W 38 with a shrouded hammer. Spent Friday with him and his wife at the range trying one out. Loved it!! Now to do some shopping for one. I should have my carry permit next week. The next time some guy makes an "innocent mistake" and walks into my house without knocking, he'll have a little surprise waiting for him.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw this on Pinterest & thought I'd share with y'all! Soooooo funny!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> Bubbette lookin' for a job.
> 
> I took last week off to job hunt and have some fun. Spent Tuesday with the oldest on a day trip to Hotlanta. Had the best burger ever at Farm Burger. Dessert at Sprinkles cupcakes wasn't bad either. Shopped (really just looked) at Lenox mall.
> 
> Thursday I went gun shopping with my brother. Found what I'm going to get. S&W 38 with a shrouded hammer. Spent Friday with him and his wife at the range trying one out. Loved it!! Now to do some shopping for one. I should have my carry permit next week. The next time some guy makes an "innocent mistake" and walks into my house without knocking, he'll have a little surprise waiting for him.


 I thought you had found your "forever" job!  Well dang!  I know you won't be looking long though!
Good Deal on the gun choice too!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I saw this on Pinterest & thought I'd share with y'all! Soooooo funny!



Kid gots moves like Quack warmin up for a twista match


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Kid gots moves like Quack warmin up for a twista match



Will we be seeing y'all on Thursday?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Yeah my daughter ALMOST choked on a hot dog once when she was 2 or 3.



I choke on air sometimes lol!!!
one night I was cookin and took a gulp of dt coke it was really cold & in a can so real full of carbination, idk what happened but I choked on it and ended up passin out, scared the bajeezus outta scott, he said he slapped me to try and wake me up but I never felt it!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> I'll have to give it a try then, always by the leg quarters when they go on sale!



use fresh green beans not frozen, fresh will keep a crunch where frozen go soggy.. & instead of italian dressin, use either ranch or lemon pepper, soooo yummy either way but I looove the ranch and taters and use dill if u do ranch.!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2014)

Bubbette said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Bubbette lookin' for a job.
> 
> I took last week off to job hunt and have some fun. Spent Tuesday with the oldest on a day trip to Hotlanta. Had the best burger ever at Farm Burger. Dessert at Sprinkles cupcakes wasn't bad either. Shopped (really just looked) at Lenox mall.
> ...



just got me a ruger sr.22 and my carry permit came in TODAY gonna go pick it up at 4!!!
*happy dance* 


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> I choke on air sometimes lol!!!
> one night I was cookin and took a gulp of dt coke it was really cold & in a can so real full of carbination, idk what happened but I choked on it and ended up passin out, scared the bajeezus outta scott, he said he slapped me to try and wake me up but I never felt it!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> use fresh green beans not frozen, fresh will keep a crunch where frozen go soggy.. & instead of italian dressin, use either ranch or lemon pepper, soooo yummy either way but I looove the ranch and taters and use dill if u do ranch.!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_



Sounds like you should cook suppa for yer mama one night!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Sounds like you should cook suppa for yer mama one night!



where ya think I got my cookin skills from???..... besides trial and error been alot of nonedible suppers in this house before lol


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> where ya think I got my cookin skills from???..... besides trial and error been alot of nonedible suppers in this house before lol
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_



 

My hubby taught me how to cook good!


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I thought you had found your "forever" job!  Well dang!  I know you won't be looking long though!
> Good Deal on the gun choice too!



I thought I had too. But when the higher ups got in trouble, I was thrown under the bus. The drama is worse than any soap opera. And Bubba is tired of the travel.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 24, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> just got me a ruger sr.22 and my carry permit came in TODAY gonna go pick it up at 4!!!
> *happy dance*
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_



I did my application on Wednesday and she said 10-14 days. I've had multiple background checks before and finger printing for my nursing license, so I don't anticipate it taking long. As long as they don't find out that I know Quack, I should be ok.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby taught me how to cook good!



Bubba cooks better than I do so I just let him.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> My hubby taught me how to cook good!



mine dont know how to cook, if left to his own devices hed survive off of sammich meat, hot dogs and ramen noodles....


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2014)

Bubbette said:
			
		

> Quote:
> I did my application on Wednesday and she said 10-14 days. I've had multiple background checks before and finger printing for my nursing license, so I don't anticipate it taking long. As long as they don't find out that I know Quack, I should be ok.



did ours last tuesday and did the finger printin same day at the police dept, I thought it would take longer but she said monday and theyre up there.


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> I thought I had too. But when the higher ups got in trouble, I was thrown under the bus. The drama is worse than any soap opera. And Bubba is tired of the travel.


 Dang, hate that for ya!


Bubbette said:


> I did my application on Wednesday and she said 10-14 days. I've had multiple background checks before and finger printing for my nursing license, so I don't anticipate it taking long. _*As long as they don't find out that I know Quack, I should be ok. *_


  

ok, back to


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Zaxbys for lunch. That lil girl was cute but that aint Mrs. V or Co Co in the morning, they the devil.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> I did my application on Wednesday and she said 10-14 days. I've had multiple background checks before and finger printing for my nursing license, so I don't anticipate it taking long. As long as they don't find out that I know Quack, I should be ok.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> I did my application on Wednesday and she said 10-14 days. I've had multiple background checks before and finger printing for my nursing license, so I don't anticipate it taking long. As long as they don't find out that I know Quack, I should be ok.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

sleepy time...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello Bubbette


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hello Bubbette



Hello


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2014)

Mud it is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Mud it is.



Happy Birthday Ky, hows the chickens??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2014)

It's Charlie's birthday AGAIN already ??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's Charlie's birthday AGAIN already ??



Yep.....that feller is getting old real quick like


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

bye mud, bye keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2014)

Nobody here, but Boom Boom and me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

howdy quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2014)

Hayyyyyyyyy !! 



I'm 'bout redeye for a cold one for the trip home !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hayyyyyyyyy !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 'bout redeye for a cold one for the trip home !!



Im fixin to head that way myself.  Gonna work out and got for a walk with LMS.  She text me earlier wanting to go for a walk...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2014)

Home from the daily war of me against them.   Not sure who won today.

A nice cool lemonade in my hand.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home from the daily war of me against them.   Not sure who won today.
> 
> A nice cool lemonade in my hand.



If'n you made it home gobble, you won, and they will be ready for ya tamora. It takes a lil more'n lemonade for me to recoup from the battle tho


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> If'n you made it home gobble, you won, and they will be ready for ya tamora. It takes a lil more'n lemonade for me to recoup from the battle tho





Amen bro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2014)

Wake up drivelers


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wake up drivelers



Mornin G!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin G!



Morning blood.  How the weather up top?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning blood.  How the weather up top?



Shoot I couldn't tell ya!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Shoot I couldn't tell ya!



Did the chair blow away?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did the chair blow away?



Night shift hit the over ride button


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 25, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin and Blood.  Glad you two kept the fire burning early this morning for the rest of us drivelers.  I think that it might take at least two cups of coffee this morning to help me get my "groove" on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

Morning ladies and gents.  Its Tuesday March 25th and its going to be a good day!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

Morning y'all. Nice outside , i hope the cold stays north. I was cutting grass/weeds yesterday afternoon and i have some Pcans already blooming. Sprayed alot of broadleaf killer on the yard two weeks ago and it looks like it killed or stunned the grass and the helped the weeds


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Nice outside , i hope the cold stays north. I was cutting grass/weeds yesterday afternoon and i have some Pcans already blooming. Sprayed alot of broadleaf killer on the yard two weeks ago and it looks like it killed or stunned the grass and the helped the weeds



24d and roundup the whole yard.  once all your grass is dead get MrsV to sweep it daily..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 24d and roundup the whole yard.  once all your grass is dead get MrsV to sweep it daily..



I dont mind cutting grass, specially when its nice green and thick. I just hate bare spots cause of dust. Plus its the only time you can drink and drive all you want.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont mind cutting grass, specially when its nice green and thick. I just hate bare spots cause of dust. Plus its the only time you can drink and drive all you want.



Honestly, before we got our own place I hated cutting grass.  Now I kinda enjoy it too.  The problem is our yard has so many cars in and out of our yard I cant make anything grow in the front.  Hence the "pond" in our front yard


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Honestly, before we got our own place I hated cutting grass.  Now I kinda enjoy it too.  The problem is our yard has so many cars in and out of our yard I cant make anything grow in the front.  Hence the "pond" in our front yard



Make em park out by the road.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Honestly, before we got our own place I hated cutting grass.  Now I kinda enjoy it too.  The problem is our yard has so many cars in and out of our yard I cant make anything grow in the front.  Hence the "pond" in our front yard


barriers..............


mudracing101 said:


> Make em park out by the road.


that's an idea!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin, me too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> barriers..............
> 
> that's an idea!
> 
> Mornin, me too!



Hello


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello


 I need a neck rub from all this  they got me doing, you busy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I need a neck rub from all this  they got me doing, you busy?



hes "the man"  people give him neck rubs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

Anudder 12hr day wit nuttin to do, somebody wake me up around 7pm.



Off til Saturday !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

where did everyone go??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where did everyone go??



Quack=
Keebs=
Boom Boom=
Mud=


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=
> Keebs=
> Boom Boom=
> Mud=



Im not beating a dead horse, im giving him CPR the best way I know how


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes "the man"  people give him neck rubs


hush that or you gonna make his head keep swellin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Anudder 12hr day wit nuttin to do, somebody wake me up around 7pm.
> 
> 
> 
> Off til Saturday !!!


come kidna........oldladynapme!!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> where did everyone go??


Duh......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=
> Keebs=
> Boom Boom=
> Mud=


 Nailed!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes "the man"  people give him neck rubs


Thats right



Hooked On Quack said:


> Anudder 12hr day wit nuttin to do, somebody wake me up around 7pm.
> 
> 
> 
> Off til Saturday !!!


I holler at 5 on my way out, but you on your own after that.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> where did everyone go??


I'm givin the lady a neck rub


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not beating a dead horse, im giving him CPR the best way I know how



I have nothing to say to this, i hit the wrong button


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=
> Keebs=
> Boom Boom=
> Mud=



Hey next time you call me i wont answer so you can leave me one of them sweet voicemails P.S. I wont tell no one about it, its our lil secret.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey next time you call me i wont answer so you can leave me one of them sweet voicemails P.S. I wont tell no one about it, its our lil secret.



Deal.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mornin'


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

afternoon


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> afternoon



No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> No No:


it is somewhere...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2014)

Pretty dead in here this morning boom boom.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Pretty dead in here this morning boom boom.


its been on life support in here for a while.. I dont know whats going on


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ummm, maybe it's got to do with those guys flopping around in that other thread.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I worked night and day today



whats that?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

Grrrrrrr, MSHA's here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats that?



Idjit!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 25, 2014)

Mornin'. Grades to post, meetings to go to, more fun than I know how to handle.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, MSHA's here.



Look on da bright side, it ain BATFA, them boys will make ya shrivul up


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2014)

Morning Youngins. I gotta go count my cows.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins. I gotta go count my cows.



Hows the nose Charlie?  Feelin better?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Look on da bright side, it ain BATFA, them boys will make ya shrivul up


Yeah, what he said, who's Batfa??



KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins. I gotta go count my cows.



Morning Charlie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, MSHA's here.



Yeah, what he said. Who's msha

Mornin Charlie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yeah, what he said. Who's msha
> 
> Mornin Charlie






Mine Safety Health Administration



They are part of the federal govt.  They inspect all parts of our operation and if/when they find something wrong can write you a HEFTY fine/citation and if it's bad enough shut your entire operation down.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mine Safety Health Administration
> 
> 
> 
> They are part of the federal govt.  They inspect all parts of our operation and if/when they find something wrong can write you a HEFTY fine/citation and if it's bad enough shut your entire operation down.


Another "arm" like OSHA?


Baked cheekun, yellow rice & black beans!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hows the nose Charlie?  Feelin better?



Other than a small scab I am healed up good. Thanks for asking Martin. The only issue with my nose now is that is it itching to smell some of that fine Georgia air, wont be long either.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2014)

Afternoon Mrs Hornet and Mud.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2014)

Howdy Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey Keebs, we need to plan on getting together in Tifton one night.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs, we need to plan on getting together in Tifton one night.


Sure, we gotta get your peanuts to you too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, what he said, who's Batfa??
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Charlie.



He probly aint never gonna git back on to answer, but I think it's: Betcha actin the fool Admin.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Other than a small scab I am healed up good. Thanks for asking Martin. The only issue with my nose now is that is it itching to smell some of that fine Georgia air, wont be long either.



Glad to hear it.  Are you driving through Atlanta?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

Did KyD just ask keebs out on a date?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

oh, water, apple, banana and protein bar for lunch..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did KyD just ask keebs out on a date?


Why of Course!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, water, apple, banana and protein bar for lunch..


 I think I need to start eating like you...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Another "arm" like OSHA?
> 
> 
> Baked cheekun, yellow rice & black beans!




Yeah, same thang !! 




KyDawg said:


> Howdy Quack.




Afternoon Chuck !! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> He probly aint never gonna git back on to answer, but I think it's: Betcha actin the fool Admin.





BATFA = Burea of Alcohol Tobacco Firearms Admin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

Poke chops, rice and peas.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did KyD just ask keebs out on a date?



Thought we might get the crew together at the steak house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thought we might get the crew together at the steak house.



Sounds good to me.  I just hope its a day we can attend.  Iv met several of these other knuckle heads.  Are you sure you want this group in public, together?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Why of Course!
> 
> I think I need to start eating like you...........



Well, when i got on the scales and they said 223(or 225) I realized iv been slipping.  Gotta get back to my fighting weight.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2014)

how did that happen?...................


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sounds good to me.  I just hope its a day we can attend.  Iv met several of these other knuckle heads.  Are you sure you want this group in public, together?



ummm.........I think he was asking Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thought we might get the crew together at the steak house.





rydert said:


> ummm.........I think he was asking Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

Random to you all I know.  It REALLY amazes me at how some people live... WOW


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He probly aint never gonna git back on to answer, but I think it's: Betcha actin the fool Admin.






havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, water, apple, banana and protein bar for lunch..


Arbys 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, same thang !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should of new that one


KyDawg said:


> Thought we might get the crew together at the steak house.






rydert said:


> ummm.........I think he was asking Keebs


 Leroy aint learned



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Random to you all I know.  It REALLY amazes me at how some people live... WOW



For real, any harder and i'd be a rock


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Random to you all I know.  It REALLY amazes me at how some people live... WOW


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Someone sent me a picture of a house they just left.  Lets say that a fire would help clean that house..


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 25, 2014)

Yay!! Getting some call backs from some resumes I sent out. Just in time too.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bgreene1 fixin to be Bgreene banned.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bgreene1 fixin to be Bgreene banned.



you gotta share the link man..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you gotta share the link man..



or you could just look yourself.... ijdit..


----------



## Crickett (Mar 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bgreene1 fixin to be Bgreene banned.



Holy cow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> Yay!! Getting some call backs from some resumes I sent out. Just in time too.






Hope it works out for ya gal friend !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> or you could just look yourself.... ijdit..


Sorry had to go to the bank. Look in the freshwater fishing under the "This forum" thread if its still there


Crickett said:


> Holy cow!



You see it two??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry had to go to the bank. Look in the freshwater fishing under the "This forum" thread if its still there
> 
> 
> You see it two??



Nope , that thread has gone poof.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry had to go to the bank. Look in the freshwater fishing under the "This forum" thread if its still there
> 
> 
> You see it two??



Nope the one I saw was the "butterbean" thread


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I saw it before it went *poof*



I usually miss them, but he's still here. If he starts as much trouble as he says he's going to , it wont be long.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I usually miss them, but he's still here. If he starts as much trouble as he says he's going to , it wont be long.



 I missed that one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

i seen the short lived fishing thread.. missed the butter bean thread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

Geeeeeeeeze, that wind is BLOOOOOOOWINGGGGGGGG!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i seen the short lived fishing thread.. missed the butter bean thread



butter bean thread was still there....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeze, that wind is BLOOOOOOOWINGGGGGGGG!!



yes sir, sho is


----------



## Crickett (Mar 25, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=797838


----------



## Crickett (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeze, that wind is BLOOOOOOOWINGGGGGGGG!!



Yep I bout got blowed away taking the trash out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep I bout got blowed away taking the trash out!






I bet if you got a kite you could ride it . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet if you got a kite you could ride it . .



Not going to comment bout that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Not going to comment bout that





Broom ??


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Broom ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

im out for the day, yall enjoy..


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2014)

finally; he's gone


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey from Boston!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2014)

Nobody's home...catch y'all later gotta go back to work.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet if you got a kite you could ride it . .







mudracing101 said:


> Not going to comment bout that



Smart mud. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Broom ??







Jeff C. said:


> Hey from Boston!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey from Boston!



Bring us some beans Chief


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Broom ??


 i'm not going to comment



havin_fun_huntin said:


> im out for the day, yall enjoy..


Later Leroy



hdm03 said:


> finally; he's gone


Didnt think he'd ever leave


Jeff C. said:


> Nobody's home...catch y'all later gotta go back to work.


Hey, Bye



KyDawg said:


> Bring us some beans Chief



Yep, beans.. that would be good.


Keebs lets go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im out for the day, yall enjoy..





hdm03 said:


> finally; he's gone













Jeff C. said:


> Hey from Boston!





How's the weather??


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> finally; he's gone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

Heyyyyyyy Derthole, how'd ya like to shoot some targets today ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> finally; he's gone





mudracing101 said:


> Didnt think he'd ever leave





Hooked On Quack said:


>





rydert said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

Rutroh, he back . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rutroh, he back . .



hey quack, how are things in Montgomery County


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey quack, how are things in Montgomery County


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 25, 2014)

Monday down, Tuesday down, getting through this week right nicely


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Monday down, Tuesday down, getting through this week right nicely





You go girrrrrrrl !!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You go girrrrrrrl !!



Wind ain't toating you off??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Wind ain't toating you off??






250lbs of raw lubbin's kinda hard to move . .


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 250lbs of raw lubbin's kinda hard to move . .



Gotcha!!!!! Hasn't messed up your hair has it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Gotcha!!!!! Hasn't messed up your hair has it?






Oh Heavens NOOOO !!!!  Gel's still holding tight !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Heavens NOOOO !!!!  Gel's still holding tight !!



Now just who is Gel?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now just who is Gel?





LMS knows what I'm tawkin 'bout !!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LMS knows what I'm tawkin 'bout !!



 can't be messing with the man's doo!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> can't be messing with the man's doo!!!





You tell'em gal friend !!! 




Wife's  been doing hair for 25 years, she'll tell ya in a second, doods are harder to please than da wemminz !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> can't be messing with the man's doo!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's  been doing hair for 25 years, she'll tell ya in a second, doods are harder to please than da wemminz !!


Not me!!........I've pretty much only got one option!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2014)

Not enough sleep but I must hump through


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not enough sleep but I must hump through



Mernin G, I didn't get much sleep either!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin G, I didn't get much sleep either!



couldn't find that secret nap place this shift?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin G, I didn't get much sleep either!





gobbleinwoods said:


> couldn't find that secret nap place this shift?




Well this sleepless duo above just turned into a sleepless TRIO !!!!  Yep, count me in as well.

Hope all of you survived the hurricane style winds from yesterday afternoon.  Heck, it even blew my toupee off right off of my head.  Then I realized.....I don't have a toupee so that had to be the last four strands of my real hair that was blowing away!!!     


I need about 6 more hours of sleep to feel normal.  But now I've got to get my rear in gear and get a move on.

Hope all of you will have a good HUMP DAY today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> couldn't find that secret nap place this shift?


Unfortunately no, not this shift.


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well this sleepless duo above just turned into a sleepless TRIO !!!!  Yep, count me in as well.
> 
> Hope all of you survived the hurricane style winds from yesterday afternoon.  Heck, it even blew my toupee off right off of my head.  Then I realized.....I don't have a toupee so that had to be the last four strands of my real hair that was blowing away!!!
> 
> ...



I'm drivin the baby girl to the doctor to have the cast removed from her right arm. I hope for it don't take long because I'm very tired today!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Unfortunately no, not this shift.
> 
> 
> I'm drivin the baby girl to the doctor to have the cast removed from her right arm. I hope for it don't take long because I'm very tired today!



cast removal should not take long.  It could be the wait time that is hard to endure.

You could just get the rotozip out and save a trip and the office visit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Morning...could use more sleep myself. Maybe i'll catch a nap on the plane home this morn.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

Morning y'all, Jeffro get me some them lil drinks off the plane


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll stick a few in my pocket.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll stick a few in my pocket.



Thats why you the chief


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mrs. V stayed up last night cooking me some bacon, egg and cheese bisquits for the rest of the week. MMMmmm good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats why you the chief



Probly just ask for a 12 pak


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly just ask for a 12 pak


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. V stayed up last night cooking me some bacon, egg and cheese bisquits for the rest of the week. MMMmmm good.




Dangit man! Getting ready to board in a few minutes, guess i'll wait til I get home now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

If youre sitting in an airport reading your phone and bust out laughing do you get strange looks????


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

Where's Boom Boom??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mrs. Hawtnet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

I get strange looks either way. 

Holler at y'all in a while, getting ready to board.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I get strange looks either way.
> 
> Holler at y'all in a while, getting ready to board.



Later


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

anyone heard from keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone heard from keebs?


 I beat Miss Pearl into work before 8:00 and ain't slowed down yet!
BBL, maybe I can catch my breath today!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs says shes working.  I bet she overslept


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Mornin 

French Toast made with fresh eggs
Mocha Coffee


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs says shes working.  I bet she overslept



She's a oversleeper.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> I beat Miss Pearl into work before 8:00 and ain't slowed down yet!
> BBL, maybe I can catch my breath today!





Crickett said:


> Mornin
> 
> French Toast made with fresh eggs
> Mocha Coffee



Good morning Ladies.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2014)

Mernin....4 chorizo tacos with onions and cilantro....mmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin....4 chorizo tacos with onions and cilantro....mmmmm



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs says shes working.  I bet she overslept


No No: not today, woke up before my alarm & got up after only one snooze hitting!


Crickett said:


> Mornin
> 
> French Toast made with fresh eggs
> Mocha Coffee


omg that sounds delicious!


mudracing101 said:


> She's a oversleeper.


I do love me some sleep now, no doubt about it!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin....4 chorizo tacos with onions and cilantro....mmmmm


 Leave off the cilantro & I'll share dat with you!

Oh, friends brought me a jar of those "Wicked Pickles", awsome I tell ya!
not so much since I have to watch the sodium now!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

What is up with this site?? 

Taking FOREVER to load a page & now I can't quote nobody!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

what up folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

Raisin Bran just kicked in . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raisin Bran just kicked in . .


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> pics or it didn't happen



NO!













but


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

Grilled cheeze and kuntray ham sammich !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Palmetto cheese sammich wiff some takeachips and dill chips.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

2 apples, protein bar, diet dr pepper...


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Turkey sandwich
Deer summer sausage
Stax
Sweet Tea



MrsH22 it looks like I won't be there Thursday  My sitter is sick.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 apples, protein bar, diet dr pepper...



Too tu tew II 2 two apples?????  You sure thats allowed boom boom?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> omg that sounds delicious!



It finally let me quote you....


It was delicious! The coffee is Folgers Gourmet. 1st time I have ever bought it & its pretty good.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grilled cheeze and kuntray ham sammich !!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Palmetto cheese sammich wiff some takeachips and dill chips.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 apples, protein bar, diet dr pepper...





Crickett said:


> Turkey sandwich
> Deer summer sausage
> Stax
> Sweet Tea
> ...


I don't know which one sounds the best, but I'm having a cheekun sammich with some wickled pickles on it and a side of cheekun soup...... 


Crickett said:


> It finally let me quote you....
> 
> 
> It was delicious! The coffee is Folgers Gourmet. 1st time I have ever bought it & its pretty good.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

deer chili


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't know which one sounds the best, but I'm having a cheekun sammich with some wickled pickles on it and a side of cheekun soup......


I can assure you, mine comes in last..


hdm03 said:


> deer chili



I hate you!

Ok I really dont but I am jealous


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't know which one sounds the best, but I'm having a cheekun sammich with some wickled pickles on it and a side of cheekun soup......



Wickles Pickles are awesome!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Wickles Pickles are awesome!


I had seen folks post about them in the cafe' before, just started seeing them at Wally World and then my friends brought me a jar this past weekend............ I'm not into "heat" but the *sweet* & *warm* is just right!
just run 2 kids off from the playground fixing to fire up a *left handed* cig!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I had seen folks post about them in the cafe' before, just started seeing them at Wally World and then my friends brought me a jar this past weekend............ I'm not into "heat" but the *sweet* & *warm* is just right!
> just run 2 kids off from the playground fixing to fire up a *left handed* cig!



should asked em to share


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

or maybe they were self medicating?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2014)

beef nachos


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Just got home, gotta find sumpin to eat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

welcome back to Ga jEFF fA fA


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> welcome back to Ga jEFF fA fA



Thank ya bOOm bOOm! Didn't think it would be this cool here, but it's a lot warmer than Boston. It was snowing when I left with about a 20 mph wind too! Brrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> should asked em to share


I only trust who I know............. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> or maybe they were self medicating?





Jeff C. said:


> Just got home, gotta find sumpin to eat.


CHIEEFFFFFfAfA!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya bOOm bOOm! Didn't think it would be this cool here, but it's a lot warmer than Boston. It was snowing when I left with about a 20 mph wind too! Brrrrrrrrrrrrr....



Winter time in March.. THis global warming is fierce


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raisin Bran just kicked in . .



TMI!! 

Left over pizza and more coffee. On a meeting call that started at 11 and goes until 4. Can anyone say booorrriing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I only trust who I know.............
> 
> 
> 
> CHIEEFFFFFfAfA!!!!!!!!



 Whoa Whoa Whoa!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> deer chili





toooooooooooot


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> TMI!!
> 
> Left over pizza and more coffee. On a meeting call that started at 11 and goes until 4. Can anyone say booorrriing!



You out in Colorado Ms. Bubbette?


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You out in Colorado Ms. Bubbette?



No, I don't travel again until May (unless I can find another job before then). This is sitting on the phone for 5 hours. At least on the phone I can do other things while on the meeting. If I was there, I would have to actually pretend to listen. 

This is an accurate description of the meeting.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa!!!!










Bubbette said:


> No, I don't travel again until May (unless I can find another job before then). This is sitting on the phone for 5 hours. At least on the phone I can do other things while on the meeting. If I was there, I would have to actually pretend to listen.
> 
> This is an accurate description of the meeting.


Dang, I know you hate that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

"duh man" must be sleeping off his lunch


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I had seen folks post about them in the cafe' before, just started seeing them at Wally World and then my friends brought me a jar this past weekend............ I'm not into "heat" but the *sweet* & *warm* is just right!
> just run 2 kids off from the playground fixing to fire up a *left handed* cig!







Jeff C. said:


> Just got home, gotta find sumpin to eat.



Welcome home!


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dang, I know you hate that!



Meetings by phone are the only way to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Welcome home!



Well Hello there....Chirpy! 



Bubbette said:


> Meetings by phone are the only way to go.



Awesommmmmmmmme!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> Meetings by phone are the only way to go.


 ok, I retract my  and add a !


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>




Whaaaaaaa???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Turkey sandwich
> Deer summer sausage
> Stax
> Sweet Tea
> ...


H22 said he aint gonna decide till Thursday afternoon weather we going or not. 


Crickett said:


> Wickles Pickles are awesome!


Anybody ever try Phickles They are DA BOMB!


Jeff C. said:


> Just got home, gotta find sumpin to eat.


Welcome home Jeff fa fa!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said he aint gonna decide till Thursday afternoon weather we going or not.
> 
> Anybody ever try Phickles They are DA BOMB!
> 
> Welcome home Jeff fa fa!



I'm hoping my sitter feels better by then. Yesterday she sounded awful! 



I ain't ever heard of Phickles


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm hoping my sitter feels better by then. Yesterday she sounded awful!
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't ever heard of Phickles



Local lady here in Athens. They are sooooo good. That's where we got the idea to pickle green tomatoes and carrots.
A lot of the resturants here in town used her phickled okra in their bloody Mary drinks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said he aint gonna decide till Thursday afternoon weather we going or not.
> 
> Anybody ever try Phickles They are DA BOMB!
> 
> Welcome home Jeff fa fa!



Hello Schweetiepie! 

I've heard of the Fickled Finger of Faith Award!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Gotta doos expenses!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Schweetiepie!
> 
> I've heard of the Fickled Finger of Faith Award!


 you've watched Laugh In!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Schweetiepie!
> 
> I've heard of the Fickled Finger of Faith Award!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you've watched Laugh In!!!!!!





Keebs said:


>



WOW! Dat was a long time ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2014)

Too early for a dranky drank ??


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for a dranky drank ??



Neva


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for a dranky drank ??



for this crew, its never too early


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wait for me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

Yall cant be leaving yet.. this driveler isnt done!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for a dranky drank ??



I thought you'd never ask! 


I was reminiscin.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Local lady here in Athens. They are sooooo good. That's where we got the idea to pickle green tomatoes and carrots.
> A lot of the resturants here in town used her phickled okra in their bloody Mary drinks.







Keebs said:


>



That was either before my time or I was too little to remember but that is


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait for me



Ahhoooooooooo.......I mean baa aaa aa baa aaa!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lock er down


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Last post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

One mo flop!


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, I retract my  and add a !



Thank you. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for a dranky drank ??



It's 5:00 somewhere. 



Crickett said:


> That was either before my time or I was too little to remember but that is


 
You're making me feel OLD!! No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> One mo flop!



im gonna get it


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

just took a swig from my first drank of the day


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

i see goat farmer down there


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

has he said afternoon youngins yet?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> _*You're making me feel OLD!!*_ No No:


 she's good at doing that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Can't get my email to open to do send expenses in.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2014)

last post.....lock er down..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

LMS just told me on a new trend on FB.  Men are taking pictures of themselves in the buff with a sock covering their unmentionables.  Its supposed to be for cancer awareness.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2014)

have fun goatin.........


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she's good at doing that!



Speaking of old, guess who starts down the other side of the hill this year.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS just told me on a new trend on FB.  Men are taking pictures of themselves in the buff with a sock covering their unmentionables.  Its supposed to be for cancer awareness.



that was me.............


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS just told me on a new trend on FB.  Men are taking pictures of themselves in the buff with a sock covering their unmentionables.  Its supposed to be for cancer awareness.



She just sent me a PM telling me how much she liked my picture


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She just sent me a PM telling me how much she liked my picture



she "liked" my status............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

howdy rydert and hdm01


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> she "liked" my status............



she sent me a "wink"


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> she sent me a "wink"



she sent me a "thumbs up"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

I was NOT expecting my comment to turn into a convo like that


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> she sent me a "thumbs up"



I feel sorry for her.......all she wants is a real man in her life; but she is stuck with a feller that eats 2 apples for lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy rydert and hdm01



Hey buddy......goot to see ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> she sent me a "thumbs up"


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was NOT expecting my comment to turn into a convo like that



crap......we thoughts we were sending PMS


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I feel sorry for her.......all she wants is a real man in her life; but she is stuck with a feller that eats 2 apples for lunch



and a protein bar...................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I feel sorry for her.......all she wants is a real man in her life; but she is stuck with a feller that eats 2 apples for lunch



well, ya know, Mrs H and Keebs have both called me girly more than once


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> and a protein bar...................



oh yeah........the protein bar.........what a nancy


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2014)

last post............lock eeer down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

Someone start a new one..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2014)

rydert make it happen


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2014)

KyDawg?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

last post; mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

KyModDawg+ ain't too; 2; to; two, tu-tu good with numbers; he'll lock it at post 2000


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2014)

Flop.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

flop flip flap


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2014)

Bubbette said:


> Speaking of old, guess who starts down the other side of the hill this year.


oh really??????????  that's ok, I'm already on the other side, I'll catch him if he slips!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


 howdy Charlie!


rydert said:


> she "liked" my status............





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was NOT expecting my comment to turn into a convo like that


you still ain't learned, have ya?


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2014)

Last post


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2014)

this one is


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2014)

lock her down


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2014)

Locked.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She just sent me a PM telling me how much she liked my picture



You coulda used a sock with no holes in it.


----------

